# [IK] The Corvis University Discreet Investigation and Retrieval Union (OOC)



## Blue_Genie (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm putting out feelers to see if there's any interest in an PbP adventure set in the Iron Kingdoms, using the rules presented in PP's "Iron Kingdoms Character Guide".

PCs would play "troubleshooters" and "relic hunters" working for Professor Pendrake of Corvis University and anyone else that could pay the bills.  RPG would focus on role-playing and problem solving with combat thrown in to keep folks on their toes.  I would be particularly interested in having folks associated with different organizations or groups who each have their own interests and motivations.

I've run the Witchfire trilogy before (before the IKCG came out) and am interested to see how the new rules work.  Owning or having access to the IKCG would be encouraged, although not necessary; I'd be willing to help people with the new rules and settings issues.

If there's more interest in running the Witchfire trilogy, I'd be more than willing to run a 3.5 version of it, instead of a game focused on Corvis University.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

I have the campaign primer would that be ok? I would be totally interested in an IK game, but I don't have the cash to get the IKCB until xmas (my wife is getting it for me then as we are saving for some stuff right now and I can't get any new games for two months  well I promised anyway)

A Human (Midlunder from Cygnar) male Sorcerer would be cool for me if possible


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 20, 2004)

That's not a problem, Karl.  If you have L&L:CP then you know most of the rules changes for human sorcerers already.  The big ones are that Diplomacy and Hide are class skills, and having an obvious familiar will get you stares in the more tolerant cities and possibly lynched in the backwaters and less enlightened places.  Also note the _summon monster_ spells work slightly differently.

In the IK, wizards are a highly organized group who guard their secrets very closely.  It's very rare to find a wizard above 6th level who hasn't joined one of the established guilds or orders.  Sorcerers are regarded with much suspicion and disdain because of this.  Not only are they not part of any "club", but they didn't even have to work for their power!

I'm thinking of starting things off at 3rd level.  That way, if people want to play Ogrun we could incorporate them.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

Kewl yea I remember reading about the Sorcerer treated like Witches in some places (especially in the Protectorate of Menoth), and I think it would be kind of interesting to play one still. I might pick up a EWP: Firearms also just cause they are cool and all. Are the cost, damage, skill and such still the same as the PDF that PP put out a couple of year ago?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 20, 2004)

No, the prices for most firearms and ammunition have changed, plus they've added many new firearms.  Let me know what kind of a weapon you're interested in, and I'll let you know what's available.  There's also lots of customizations you can add to firearms, in addition to specialty ammo.

As a sorcerer, you probably also want to look into wearing a greatcoat, which come in either plain or reinforced flavor.  They give you a +1 armor bonus without ACP or ASF for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 20, 2004)

Right, cool I forgot about those things... and the image is so cool also 

As for pistol I was thinking of a medium to light miliitary pistol (if they have different sizes)


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Alaios O'Aodh 
_(hehe - note Alaios is Gaelic form of Aloysius, meaning war and strife; while Aodh is Old Irish for Aed or fire)_ 

Description:
Alaios is an attractive young Cynar male (age 19), with fire red hair and well-trimmed goatee. His is fairly tall (5'9") and slim (163lbs), in good shape from his last year as a mercenary with the *Draken Blades*. He wears his favorite midnight black greatclaok with a number of internal pockets, where he hides his spell components. On his left hip he wears a military pistol and over his right shoulder he has slung a light bandolier of ammo. 

Alaios is a sorcerer who favors fire magic and excels in this area. While he is open and easy going for most people, he is rather secretive about his arcane powers. He has encountered too much prejudice from so called witch-hunters and 'simple' folk who are quick to pick up pitchforks and torches. 

STAT and stuff to come after I know Attribute points, money, etc (I know it is starting at 3rd level)


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd be interested. Will need to borrow a character primer from a friend though. Since there's a sorcerer already, either a fighter, priest or rogue type?


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Oct 21, 2004)

I would like to get in on this game if possible.  I have been toying with the idea of a gunmage character who is a member or maybe charter member of the group I believe they are called the Order of Illumination, sorry I don't have my books with me.  The books indicated it was mostly a mage kind of organization that hunted down infernalists but if you don't have a problem with a gunmage joining I would be interested in working in that direction.  I really can't remember if a 3rd level gunmage could qualify or not.  If you don't like this idea I would still like to play a gunmage or possibly a ranger.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

*BASIC INFO*

Well, now that I know there are some folks who are interested, let me give you a little bit more info.  If you need more info on any of the classes or races, let me know.

Standard 28 point buy for abilities.  Max hitpoints for 1st level, average +1 (rounded down) for every level after that; wis/sor get 3.5, rog 4.5, etc.  The IK is a tough place to stay alive.  I'm also using a modified rule from Arcana Unearthed, where you are considered disabled from 0 hp - Con modifer, and don't die until you reach your Con score, expressed as a negative number.  Note that temporary enhancement spells modify this.  Example, Erhardt has a Con score of 15, so he is considered disabled from 0 hp to -2 hp, and finally dies when he reaches -12 hp.

2,700 gp of equipment, which is mostly non-magical.  Standard (i.e. from the DMG) magical items cost DOUBLE 150% the listed price, and may not be available at all (check with me).  Mechanika (IK mix of magic and machine) magic items are much cheaper.  Also, standard magical items are never generic (e.g. _long sword +1_), but always created for a specific task or goal.  Magical healing mostly comes various alchemical healing salves, as divine healing is much trickier.  Healing potions are available, but at DOUBLE the cost listed in the DMG.


*Available races:*

Human

(Kossite)  Tall and untamed peoples of northwestern Khador only truly at home in cold, wolf-infested homeland.  Brilliant trappers and hunters, they are the tallest humans in western Immoren.
(Skirov)  Semi-barbaric tribal warriors of north-east Khador who onced worshipped the Devourer Wurm, they are mostly pale-skinned, scarred and tattooed.  They mistrust arcane magic in the extreme, and it has become fairly common in recent decades to see a charred and broken body of a "witch" swinging from the village gates.
(Khardic) Proud horsemen of old, the Khards have been fighting wars of conquest to expand their kingdom for hundreds of years.  Pugnacious, and patriotic, these folk are easy to incite to action for their country, and they are numerous, especially in the north where a man must provide his own workforce to till the land and guard the homestead.
(Umbrean)  A small minority, who live on the border between Khador and Llael, they are mistrusted by both nations.  They are an ancient people who fought for many years against Khadoran aggression.  They keep to themselves, and have a long memory.  These folk no longer have a true kingdom of their own; their loyalties lie with the relics and paintings of a bygone era, a time before the border squabbles, when they were the proud princes and warlords of Old Umbrey.
(Ryn)  Ofen lableled as flippant cavaliers, foppish counts, or shameful charlatans by the sods fuond in city commons, courtley matters are of great importance in their country of Llael.  Ryn folk are witty, arrogant, charming, conceited, flirtatious, beguiling, and devil-may-care.
(Tordoran, Morridane, Thurian, Midlunder, Caspian, Scharde, Sulese, and Idrian)
Rhulfolk (i.e dwarf)
Goblin (Gobber, or bogrin)
Iosan (Elf)
Nyss (Winter Elf)
Ogrun
Trollkin


*Available classes:*

_Arcane Mechanik_: Minimal spell-casting ability focus on creating and maintaining mechanika.
_Barbarian:_  Basically unchanged from the PHB, but rarer than in most standard D&D settings.
_Bodger:_  Specialist fixers of all things technical (at least temporarily).
_War bard:_  Slightly more martial than standard bards.
_Cleric_ (of Morrow, Menoth, Thamar, Devourer Wurm, Cyriss, Nyssor, Dhunia, the Great Fathers, and Scyrah):  Religion and faith are taken very seriously in the IK, and there are some big changes in this class.
_Druid_:  Mysterious figures of the wild, feared by most civilized folk.
_Fell caller_:  Trollkin bards whose massive voices assist their companions, and terrorize their enemies.
_Fighter_: Get craft (cannoneer, demolitions, and small arms) as class skills.
_Gun mage_: Specialized spell-caster who focuses his spells through pistols.
_Monk (Order of Keeping)_: Guardians of clerics, relics and holy sites of Morrow.
_Paladin_
_Ranger "Scout":_ No magic, additional feats, changed skill selection.
_Rogue:_ Get Craft (small arms) as a class skill.
_Sorcerer
Wizard
_
There are lots of IK-specific skills which I won't go into right now.  Notice that the IK has lots of Craft skills designed to understand, create and repair the various technologies.  Having a few of these skills will allow characters to interact more fully in the world of the IK.  The classes which have the biggest interests in this subject are the Arcane Mechanik and the Bodger.  Most other classes have access to these "advanced craft skills" only as cross-class skills.  These skills include Craft (alchemy, cannoneer, clockwork, demolitions, gunsmithing, mechanika, small arms, steam engine.)

There are also a few new skills:
Creature lore, 'jack handling, knowledge (mechanika), knowledge (tactics).


*Available feats*
-Any of the feats from the PHB, IK Character Guide, Lock & Load, and Monsternomicon.  Many from Complete Warrior, and Complete Divine fit, although you should double-check this with me.


*Available spells*
-Most anything from the PHB (ask me about specifics).  From other sources, run it by me and I'll let you know.


*Available nationalities*
Cygnaran, Khadoran, Ordic, Llaelese, Protectorate, Cryxian, Iosan, Rhulic.
The adventure is set in Cygnar, so that will be the most common group of folks you'll be running into.  It's the most technologically advanced of all the Iron Kingdoms, and is also the most cosmopolitan.
Khador is the neighbor to the north, and has been at a very tenuous peace with Cygnar for the past hundred years.  It's people are very proud and militaristic.
The smaller kingdom of Ord is to Cygnar's northwest, has a proud naval tradition, and contains the city of Five Fingers, where you can find anything for sale.
Llael is sandwiched between Khador, Rhul, Cygnar, and Ios, and is know for its political machinations.  It's also the home of the Order of the Golden Crucible, who invented blasting power.
The Protectorate of Menoth was once part of Cygnar, but seceeded during a bloody civil war over religious differences in A.R. 484 (about 120 years ago), and is ruled sternly by a Menite theocracy.  There is an almost constant low-intensity struggle betwen the Protectorate and Cygnar.  
The nightmare island nation of Cryx is ruled by Lord Turok, father of dragons, and is home to countless undead monstrosities, including the terrifying Lich Lords.  No one know much about this nation.
The elves of Ios are xenophobic in the extreme, rarely allowing their own citizes to travel beyond its wooded borders.  No one who has ever entered Ios uninvited has ever returned.
Rhul is the ancient home of the dwarves of Western Immoren (the continent which houses the Iron Kingdoms).  It has never been conquered, and maintains tenuous relations with Khador, and civil relations with Llael and Cygnar.  It is a country ruled by milennia of tradition.

Let me know what other info I can give you.

Blue


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> I would like to get in on this game if possible.  I have been toying with the idea of a gunmage character who is a member or maybe charter member of the group I believe they are called the Order of Illumination, sorry I don't have my books with me.  The books indicated it was mostly a mage kind of organization that hunted down infernalists but if you don't have a problem with a gunmage joining I would be interested in working in that direction.  I really can't remember if a 3rd level gunmage could qualify or not.  If you don't like this idea I would still like to play a gunmage or possibly a ranger.




Yup, the Order of Illumination are the ones associated with the Church of Morrow who investigate and hunt down infernalists and necromancers.  Unfortunately, only wizards can become official members of the Order, although there are certainly many non-wizards which associate themselves with the Order.  You could think of them more as independent contractors.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 21, 2004)

I have the books and am interested in joining in.  However I wont be able to get you a character before Saturday as I am working away from home.  Would that be all right?

Let me know.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Oct 21, 2004)

Actually the more I think about it with this Pendrake association, relic hunting kind of game direction I think I am feeling more of a ranger character.  Maybe ex-cygnaran military who has somehow become associated with the university and picked up some creature lore.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> I have the books and am interested in joining in.  However I wont be able to get you a character before Saturday as I am working away from home.  Would that be all right?




That's fine, Devyn.  What with complications arising from everyone not having access to the IKCG, I'm sure the character creation process will take some time.  Do you have any ideas as to what type of character you'd like to play?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> Actually the more I think about it with this Pendrake association, relic hunting kind of game direction I think I am feeling more of a ranger character.  Maybe ex-cygnaran military who has somehow become associated with the university and picked up some creature lore.




That sounds like it could definitely work.  Let me know if this is your final decision (no rush) and if you'd like to multi-class, so I can give you more info on the class changes, as well as weapon/armor/equipment options suited for the character.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Oct 21, 2004)

I am going with a ranger, I don't think I want to multiclass at this point.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

If folks who are interested in playing would let me know which of the Iron Kingdoms books they possess, it would be very helpful.  That way, I can fill in any blanks vis-a-vis your characters, and answer questions in a constructive way.

The Iron Kingdoms books include:  the Iron Kingdoms Character Guide (IKCG), Lock&Load: Character Primer (L&L:CP), Monsternomicon (MN1) and the Witchfire Trilogy (TLN, SotE, and LoLS).


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I'd be interested. Will need to borrow a character primer from a friend though. Since there's a sorcerer already, either a fighter, priest or rogue type?




Krug, any of those three would be helpful.  As of right now we have a ranger and a sorcerer.  Rogues are always useful, of course.  Clerics in the IK are somewhat different, not your usual walking medkit.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh* 

Sorcerer 
3rd level
Experience: 3,000 

STR: 10 [+0]
DEX: 14 [+2]
CON: 14 [+2]
INT: 12 [+1]
WIS: 10 [+0]
CHA: 15 [+2]

Hit Points: 4 +1d4 +4

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +3 [base +1, con +2]
Reflex: +2 [base +1, dex +1]
Will: +3 [base +3, wis +0]

Armor Class: 13 (greatcoat + dex); Touch: 12; Flatfooted: 11

Base Attack Bonus/Grapple: +1/+1

*Morningstar* +1 attack (damage 1d8, crit 20)
*Dagger* _masterwork_ +2 attack melee, +4 thrown (damage 1d4, crit 19-20, Rng 10ft)
*Military Pistol* +3 attack (damage 2d6, crit 19-20/x3, Rng 80ft, Reload: 1 standard action (DC8)

Skills [16 +4 +4]
Concentration 2/+4
Craft (small arms) 3/+4 [cross-class]
Bluff 6/+8
Hide 4/+6
Knowledge (arcane) 2/+3 
Spellcraft 4/+5

Feats: [3]
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Small Arms 
Point Blank Shot: +1 to attack/damage within 30ft
Spell Focus: +1 DC with Evocation spells

Class Features: 
Summon Familiar (none at present)
Spell Casting [DC 12 {13 w/evocation} +spell level]; *six* Cantrips, *six* 1st level spells per day
Spells Known: *0-level*: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Read Magic; *1st-level*: Burning Hands, Shield, True Strike   

Equipment:
Military Pistol (600gp) 5lbs
Ammo 20 shots (180gp; assuming 9gp each) 2lbs
two Ammo Bandolier (1gp each holding 10 shots) 2lbs
belt Holster (4gp) 1/2lb
Dagger _mastercraft_ (301gp) 1lb
Morningstar (8gp) 8lbs
Greatcoat (40gp for each pockets inside) 5lbs
Field Glass (20gp) 1lb
Flintstriker (6gp) _nil_
Goggles (4gp) 1lb 
Magnified Bulleye Lantern (15gp) 3lbs
Oil (1sp; 1-pint flask) 1lb
Pocket Watch (150gp) _nil_
Shoulder Pack (backpack; 2gp) 2lbs
Bedroll (1sp) 5lbs
Trail Rations (1gp; 2 days) 2lbs
Traveler's outfit (1gp) 5lbs

Combat Load: 29.5lb (light load) 
Full Load: 43.5lb (medium load)

_spent so far 1,333gp and 2sp; still thinking but wanted to get the main stuff out of the way. More then likely will get a mastercraft military pistol as I can afford it_


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

I've added a Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hit Points: 4 +1d4 +4



Note that I've changed his point allocation above.  In your case, you now have (4 + 3.5 +3.5 +6) 17 hp.  Not bad for a third level sorcerer!  You also are considered disabled betwen 0 and -2 hp, and dying between -3 and -14.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Saving Throws:
> Fortitude: +3 [base +1, con +2]



As you stated earlier that you wanted to be a Midlunder, you have a +1 racial bonus to your Fort save.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Armor Class: 13 (greatcoat + dex)



*GREATCOATS*

There are two other flavors of greatcoat, which cost and weigh more but give you more bonuses, none of which require light armor proficiency and stack with any light armor.
A regular greatcost costs 20 gp, +1 armor bonus, no ACP, no ASF, 5 lbs.
An armored greatcoat costs 75 gp, +2 armor bonus, +6 max Dex bonus, -1 ACP and 5% ASF, and also gives you DR 5/bludgeoning, 10 lbs.
A reinforced greatcoat costs 35 gp, +1 armor bonus, +8 max Dex bonus, 0 ACP, no ASF, and gives you DR 3/bludgeoning or slashing, 7 lbs.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Military Pistol (600gp) 5lbs



Military pistols have fallen in price and only cost 300 gp now.  Here are also some other pistols you may want to consider:

*PISTOLS*

Carbine, military: 600 gp, 2d8, 19-20/x3, 150' RI, 10 lbs.
_(Halfway between a rifle and pistol; reload 2 S, DC 10, Ammo 10-12 gp)_

Clockwerk Arms pepperbox: 325 gp, 2d4-2, 19-20/x3, 20' RI, 8 lbs.
_(Allows you to make up to 4 attacks before reloading; 5 S, DC 14, Ammo 5-6 gp)_

Grappling gun: 500 gp, 1d8, x3, 30' RI, 12 lbs.
_(Fires grappling hook; 3 S, DC 12, Ammo 10 gp)_

Pistol, small: 200 gp, 2d4, 19-20/x3, 40' RI, 4 lbs.
_(9" in length; 1 S, DC 6, Ammo 6-8 gp)_

Pistol, military: 300 gp, 2d6, 19-20/x3, 80' RI, 5 lbs.
_(One full foot in length; 1 S, DC 8, Ammo 8-10 gp)_

Radliffe quad-iron pistol: 375 gp, 4d4, 19-20/x3, 20' RI, 6 lbs.
_(Four-barreled pistol, hard to find; 1 S, DC 16, Ammo 16-18 gp)_

Rynnish holdout pistol: 225 gp, 2d4-2, 19-20/x3, 20' RI, 2 lbs.
_(Easy to conceal, swivel barrel for two shots; reloading single shot: 2 S, reloading both shots 3 S, DC 12, Ammo 5-6 gp)_

*FIREARM MODIFICATIONS*

Firearms can be constructed as masterwork (+1 attack, +300 gp), accuracy [+1 attack (stacks with masterwork), +300 gp], embellishment (enhance appearance, 10-200 gp), breakdown (gun disassembles easily for hiding, -2 attack, doubles cost), lightweight (reduces weight by 1/3, +120 gp).  Rifles also can get barrel baffle, and scope.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ammo 20 shots (180gp; assuming 9gp each) 2lbs



*AMMUNITION*

Ammo also comes in two new flavors, incendiary and precision.
Incendiary rounds:  +6 gp per charge, add +1d6 fire damage (Unfortunately, it tends to heat-soften the lining of the firearm's barrel; after twelve to fifteen incendiary shots, the barrel will need re-boring (75 gp per barrel).

Precision rounds:  +5 gp per charge, +1 accuracy bonus which stacks



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> two Ammo Bandolier (1gp each holding 10 shots) 2lbs



Each bandolier now holds 12 shots.

*MIDLUNDERS*

Here's some more info on Midlunders:
Automatic class skill: Knowledge (history)
+2 racial bonus on Craft (blacksmith) and Gather Information checks
Base Height (male):  5'0" +2d10"
Base Weight (male):  130 lbs + height mod x 2d4 lbs)
Automatic languages: Cygnaren (spoken and written)
Bonus languages:  Caspian, Khadoran, Llaelese, Ordic, Rhulic (spoken), Rhulic (written)

As always, if you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Kewl. OK I will update him and re-post over in the gallery


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 21, 2004)

*Note on Spellcasting and Material Components*

In the Iron Kingdoms, battle spells do not rely so heavily on material components as they do on a wizard's or sorcerer's ability to harness and create patterns with magical energy.  As a result, players can ignore the need for any material component or arcane spell focus with a value of 100 gp or less required for any offensive or defensive combat spell.  This includes all evocation spells and directly offensive necromantic and transmutation spells like _flame arrow_, _ghoul touch_, and _horrid wilting_, but not spells like _animate dead_, _command undead_, _fly_, or _polymorph_.  Furthermore, this includes all abjuration and transmutation spells that directly protect the caster such as _iron body_, _protection from arrows_, and _repulsion_.  This never applies to spells from the schools of divination, enchantment, or illusion; and only rarely applies to spells from the conjuration school.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

*Curatives*

Here are some non-divine means of healing.  Most have a primary and secondary effect (which takes effect after one minute).

*Ansleigh's Wound Seal*:  20 gp
Primary: Converts 1d6 points of damage to non-lethal.
Secondary: Fort save (DC 14), if successful 1d3+2 healing, if failed temporary loss of 1d3 Wis.


*Blackroot Balm:*  90 gp
Primary: Heals 1d6.
Secondary: Fort save (DC 16), if successful 1d6+3, if failed temporary loss of 1d6 Dex.


*Corben's Wound Closer:*  30 gp
Primary: Heals 1d3.
Secondary:  1d6.

*Corben's Invigorating Elixir:*  180 gp
Primary:  Heals 1d6.
Secondary:  Heals 1d6+3.

*Corben's Essential Elixir:*  450 gp
Primary:  Heals 1d6+5.
Secondary: Heals 2d6.

*Corben's Healing Elixir:*  750 gp
Primary: Heals 2d6.
Secondary:  Heals 2d6+7.


*Cure-All Cream:*  20 gp
Each jar contains three applications, which each heals 1d8+1 points of damage after it dries (1d4+1 minutes).


*Doc Petrok's Rejuvenator:*  15 gp
Originally developed by a Khadoran "doctor" working with brawlers  in the bare-knuckle fighting rings, this elixir restores nonlethal damage and relieves the effects of fatigue.
Primary: Heals 2d8+6 nonlethal.
Secondary: Fort save (DC 14), if successful removes effect of fatigue or improves the exhausted condition to fatigued, if failed, temporary loss of 1d3 Dex.
If the person imbibing the rejuventaor has not suffered any nonlethal damage, the initial healing converts 2d3 hit points of damage to nonlethal damage.


*Solovin's Seal:*  150 gp
On initial application, Solovin's seal stops all bleeding and a dying creature is immediately stabilized.  Solovin's seal triples a creature's natural rate of healing.  One dose lasts for 8 hours.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

One more question, well just to make sure... potions and scrolls also cost twice as much also correct? 

How much would a hat like this one cost... but all black and weather proof 

http://www.libertybellmuseum.com/MuseumShop/deluxetricornehat.htm

(can't get the hyperlink to work)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> One more question, well just to make sure... potions and scrolls also cost twice as much also correct?
> How much would a hat like this one cost... but all black and weather proof



Oy, you got me, Karl.  I double checked the figure on magic items, and it's actually 150%.  I also was not very specific.  Most scrolls and potions are fairly common (except for healing potions, which fall under different rules).  Let me quote a longer passage from the book which will explain this a bit more.

Increased Magic Item Creation Costs
In the Iron Kingdoms, the creation costs and market prices associated with standard magic items are increased as follows:  150% x price.  Note that this also increases the XP cost, as it is derived from the total cost fo the item.  These costs represent the difficulty associated with acquiring the necessary materials, as well as the increased energy investment required to fabricate such items.

Finally, creating permanent magic items can be incredibly dangerous.  Creators of magic items risk a permanent loss of hit points when creating permanent items that drain 200 or more XP from the creator.  This risk does not apply to single-shot items.  There is a flat 20% chance that the creator of a magic item permanently loses 1 hp per 200 XP in the item creation costs.


So the market price of most 1st level arcane scrolls would be 37 gp 5 sp, while the cost of most potions based on 1st level spells would be 75 gp.

As for the hat, it would be included in the cost of your outfit.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 22, 2004)

Unless Krug has his heart set on a rogue, my idea would be to create ex-patriate Idrian who has "fled" from the Menite tyranny.  He claims that his parents were noble "leaders of the dunes" whose rightful position has been usurped.  They now live in Caspia where they travel the land trying to generate support for a coup agaainst the Protectorate of Menoth.  Their still sizable wealth supports him as a student at the university where he is acquiring the knowledge he needs to eventually take his fathers place.

The truth is not far away from his fictional background.  He is actually a refugee from the Protectorate, but his wealth comes not from a wealthy and doting family, but rather from the coin he steals from fellow students, teachers as well as homes and business near the university.  Motivation for travelling and adventuring comes from recent "close calls" and the police attention his successes have generated.

Thoughts, comments and suggestioms are most welcome.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea Devyn, although you would definitely stand out in Corvis, being of Idrian ancestry.  Another thing to consider is whether you have joined the local criminal gang or not.  If you've been "practicing your trade" for any significant length of time, you will have run into them, and if they've seen you "working" then they would have put major pressure on you to join them.  On the Western side of the river, where the University is located, the Griffons gang hold sway.

Another thing that everyone could start thinking about is figuring out why you're working for the University as "troubleshooters".  Are you just interested in the money?  Are you drawn to the danger?  Or are you passionate about research and exploring history?  Remember that in Cygnar (the country where Corvis is located), natural philosophy (i.e. science) is quickly becoming a serious study, especially when it is melded with magic.  Yes, most natural philosophers are still rich dilettantes, but especially when it comes to weapons technologies, governments realize that there are major advances in warfare which can be achieved through study.

Yet another note is that I am setting this adventure in the month of Tempen (the fourth month of the Morrowan calendar), A.R.603, a mere month after the city has been liberated by the undead Legion of Lost Souls.  For those of you unfamiliar with the events which transpire in the Witchfire trilogy, I will briefly summarize.

*QUICK SETTING BACKGROUND*

It all began last Longest Night, about four months ago.  Longest Night is a triennial event, which is basically a huge celebration (think Mardi Gras).  As the streets of Corvis were filling with revelers, troubadours, vendors, musicians, actors, a horde of shambling, undead creatures started spilling out of the sewer entrances and walking out of the river and attacking the townsfolk and heading for the cathedral of Morrow.  The leader of the undead was a vile necromancer named Alexia (who also happened to be the niece of the current Prelate of Morrow).  It seems her mother had been executed as a witch 20 years before, and she was here for a bit of payback.  Luckily, a group of adventurers intervened, and were able to convince her to call off the attack.  With a word (or so it’s told), she withdrew her control and the undead collapsed into a piles of dead bones.

A few months after this event, more chaos erupted when most of the city council was murdered in their sleep by members of the deposed King Vinter Raelthorne’s secret police, the Inquisition.  They co-opted the City Watch (either through enticement with riches, or holding their families hostage), and began a reign of terror.  Within a few days it was rumored that the deposed King himself (long thought dead) had returned to Cygnar, and was in the city.  He brought with him soldiers of an unknown race, who helped him maintain order through fear and intimidation.

It turns out these soldiers, later named the Skorne, were only holding the city until a larger invasion force could make its way through the Bloodstone Marches.  Just as the Skorne army was entering the city unopposed, however, Corvis was saved by yet another undead army, once again led by the necromancer Alexia.  In a large battle on the Black River Bridge the armies clashed, and the Skorne were eventually defeated.

A week after this battle, the 3rd and 5th Mounted Fusiliers from Fort Falk finally entered the city, and began mop-up operations against the Skorne and any Inquisition sympathizers.

So needless to say, Corvis did not have an easy winter.  Now that spring, and Tempenfest, the annual week-long celebration of rebirth and fertility, are upon us, people are still bruised and beaten, but a little more optimistic.  They are ready to start putting the nightmare behind them and get on with their lives.  One thing is certain, however, their lives have been changed by the events of the previous four months.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 22, 2004)

If this works for you, my plan would be something along the lines of the following ( again full write up tomorrow)

-by being a "publicly devout" follower of Morrow, as well as a firebrand against the Protectorate, I am hoping that will counter the distrust that many may have against an Idrian living within Corvis.  But having said that I do anticipate some racial persecution and will use a fast tongue (and faster feet) to hopefully get out of any real trouble.

-Perhaps I can use a disagreement over territory, the % cut they want or targets with the Griffons, instead of the local militia, as a motivaing factor in my "volunteering" to help the good professor.  How does that fit?

Would Professor Pendrake have an open invitation for help or is their such a supply of readily available talent that he can pick and choose "the best" for his expeditions?

What is the reputation of the Professor and his status ( and that of his relic hunting expeditions) within the university?

Thanks


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a copy of all the books except the IKCG which I loaned to a friend who is currently going through a hermit phase so I will most likely not be able to reclaim it in the near future.  I plan on playing a midlunder as well so I need any changes between lock and load and the IKCG on the ranger class.  I would also like to have a customized long rifle so if you could post any changes on the long rifle and customization options it would be greatly appreciated.  Background wise I was thinking of having completed my enlistment I left the military and travelled to Corvis.  After having briefly preused some of the good professors works on creatures while completing ranger training I decided to come and take a class at the university in order to meet him and further my meager knowledge on wild creatures.  Let me know if this is workable or if you have any suggestions.  I will flesh it out once I complete my character.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> by being a "publicly devout" follower of Morrow, as well as a firebrand against the Protectorate, I am hoping that will counter the distrust that many may have against an Idrian living within Corvis. But having said that I do anticipate some racial persecution and will use a fast tongue (and faster feet) to hopefully get out of any real trouble.



Being publicly seen as a devoutly religious person will certainly put you in better standing among the clergy and those Corvisites who regularly attend that church.  There will still be plenty of folks, however, who don't know you from Adam, and who will treat you as a member of your race, not as an individual.  Note that most citizens of Cygnar aren't necessarily prejudiced against Idrians, it's just that you're different.  Given the fact that there are gobbers, trollkin and ogrun walking around, there are a lot more obvious people to be prejudiced against.  

Also, it should be noted that it's actually most Idrians who think they're better than everyone else.  According to the IKCG, they can take the optional "jingoistic" flaw (which gives them -2 on all social interactions with all non-Idrians).  You can take this if you choose.



			
				Devyn said:
			
		

> Perhaps I can use a disagreement over territory, the % cut they want or targets with the Griffons, instead of the local militia, as a motivaing factor in my "volunteering" to help the good professor. How does that fit?



That works well.  Because of recent chaos (especially among the Griffons), the criminal gangs are poorly organized and motivated, so this would be a good time to get out while the getting is good.



			
				Devyn said:
			
		

> Would Professor Pendrake have an open invitation for help or is their such a supply of readily available talent that he can pick and choose "the best" for his expeditions?



Usually Pendrake goes himself, accompanied by a few of his best students, as welll as some men-at-arms.  The rumor is that his students are tired of getting poisoned, bitten, shot, mangled, chewed, stabbed and having their life essences drained, and don't want to go on Pendrake's expeditions as much anymore.  That's where you guys would come in.  There are also plenty of other groups that might be interested in what you bring back.

Anything dealing with the divine would be of great interest to the Church.  Most of the more martial clerics and paladins of Morrow are currently dealing with countering the Protectorate in Southern Cygnar.  The rest are currently rebuilding the cathedral of Morrow in Corvis which was burned down during the recent troubles, and therefore have little time to go treasure hunting.

Anything arcane would be of great interest to the F.O.W. (Fraternal Order of Wizards) who have a strong presence in Corvis.

Then there are hosts of collectors and scholars affiliated loosely (or not at all) with the University who might be interested in any historical artifacts you might uncover, Orgoth or otherwise.



			
				Devyn said:
			
		

> What is the reputation of the Professor and his status ( and that of his relic hunting expeditions) within the university?



He's highly respected as the foremost authority in, and holds the Chair in the Corvis University Department of Extraordinary Zoology.  Having said that, most other professors don't have his penchant for "field study," and speak of  him as a bit of an oddball, although never to his face.  They are content to perform experiments in their labs and give lectures.  They do like him for the occasional prestige he brings them.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> I plan on playing a midlunder as well so I need any changes between lock and load and the IKCG on the ranger class.




*Ranger, 3rd level*
Saves:  Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1
BAB, HP, HD, Skill Points like in the 3.5 PHB
Class Skills:  Climb, Concentration, Craft, Craft (cannoneer, demolitions, small arms), Creature Lore, Handle Animal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (geography, nature, tactics), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Search, Spot, Survival, Swim, Use Rope.
Class abilities: 1st favored enemy, Track (bonus feat), Wild Empathy, 1st favored terrain, Alertness (bonus feat).

Favored Terrain: Chose a type of terrain from the list below as a favored terrain, representing specialized training and familiarity in that environment.  The ranger gains a +2 competency bonus to Hide, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival chekcs in this favored terrain and this ability also reduces movement penalties (see PHB) in the favored terrain to the next highest fraction.  Available favored terrains are: arctic, desert, forest, hills, jungle, mountains, plains, scrub, and swamp.



			
				DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> I would also like to have a customized long rifle so if you could post any changes on the long rifle and customization options it would be greatly appreciated.




See my reply to Karl Green above for info about firearm customization options and new ammo, all of which are available for rifles.  Two additional available only for the rifle are:  Barrell Baffle (shortens RI by 30', makes it almost impossible to locate a concealed shooter; Cost 40 gp per baffle, 15 gp to replace powder, which is used up each time the rifle is fired; replacing baffle is a standard action), and Scope Customization (reduces RI Penalty from -2 to -1; Cost 75 gp).

I've already listed bunches of new pistols and one carbine.  Here are new rifles:

*RIFLES*

Clockwerk Arms revolving rifle:  900 gp, 2d6-2, 19-20/x3, 120' RI, 20 lbs.
_(Up to 3 shots as a full attack action, or with Rapid Shot, reload 4 S, check DC 16 to fully reload or 2 S to reload one barrel, Ammo 7-9 gp)_

Radliffe twoshot rifle:  625 gp, 2d6-2, 19-20/x3, 140' RI, 10 lbs.
_(Up to 2 shots as a full attack action, or with Rapid Shot, reload 2 S, check DC 14 to fully reload or 1 S to reload one barrel, Ammo 8-10 gp)_

Rifle, long:  500 gp, 2d6, 19-20/x3, 160' RI, 10 lbs.
_(Reload 1 S, DC 10, Ammo 8-10 gp)_

Rifle, military:  600 gp, 2d8, 19-20/x3, 200' RI, 15 lbs.
_(Reload 2 S, DC 12, Ammo 10-12 gp)_

Serricsteel long rifle:  800 gp, 2d6, 18-20/x3, 160' RI, 8 lbs.
_(Increased hp and hardness, Reload 1 S, DC 8, Ammo 8-10 gp)_

Serricsteel military rifle:  900 gp, 2d8, 18-20/x3, 200' RI, 12 lbs.
_(Increased hp and hardness, Reload 2 S, DC 10, Ammo 10-12 gp)_

Vanar liberator:  725 gp, 2d8+2, 19-20/x3, 240' RI, 20 lbs.
_(Reload 2 S, DC 14, Ammo 16-18 gp)_

Vislovski Rifle:  600 gp, 2d6+2, 19-20/x3, 180' RI, 14 lbs.
_(Reload 1 S, DC 12, Ammo 10-12 gp)_

Note that reloading in combat draws attacks of opportunity, unless you make a DC 15 Concentration check.  The Combat Loading feat gives you a +4 on that roll (like Combat Casting).  The IKCG does not list Concentration as a class skills for fighter classes, but I do 

Here are some combat-related feats from the IKCG you might be interested in:

*IK FEATS*

*BAYONET CHARGE [GENERAL]*
*Prereqs:*  Dex 13, Dodge, Mobility, Point Blank Shot.
*Benefit:*  When using the charge action with a loaded missle weapon mounted with a bayonet, the character can fire the weapon at point blank range, and made a charge attack with the boyonet, provided that he is able to reach his opponnent with his charging movement.  This does not provoke an attack of opportunity.  Both attacks must target the same opponent.

*GROUP SUBDUAL [GENERAL]*
*Prereqs:*  BAB +1
*Benefit:*  If the character and one or more of his allies with the Group Subdual feat are attacking the same target and inflicting only nonlethal damage, he gets one extra attack per round at his highest BAB.

*GUNSLINGER [GENERAL]*
*Prereqs:*  Dex 13, EWP (small arms), Quick Draw
*Benefit:*  On the first round of combat, you can subtract a number (up to your BAB) from you attack roll and add it to your Initiative check.

I'll add more when I'm not at work


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

OK I re-submitted my character over in the RG, let me know if it looks good now  

Dropped the scrolls and some other stuff to get a extra small pistol. I figure also with my Burning Hands I have a few attacks etc. 

Can't wait to start


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn those broken ENWorld servers!!!  Hey, I know I'm getting to ya late, but is there any more room to come onboard?  Lemme know!

TZ


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Damn those broken ENWorld servers!!! Hey, I know I'm getting to ya late, but is there any more room to come onboard? Lemme know!



  You're not late at all TZ.  Do you know what character you'd like to play?  So far we've got one ranger, one rogue, and one sorcerer.  Are you familiar with the setting?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

OOOKKKK  re-re-posted. Dropped some ammo to pay for the pistol. Changed the names to masterwork AND the reason that I spoke Dwarven and Khadoran is that I figured there were members of that race in the merc group that he belong to before leaving to join up with the University


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 22, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with the setting?




Hehe...I bought the first Witchfire module when it first came out and have been in love ever since.  I have not really kept up with the ever popular miniatures game, but have the primer, I can access the players guide.

For character choice, I think I'll go straight fighter for now.  A human from Cygnar sounds as good as any.  Hey, vanilla works.  I'm sure that I'll start to b-line for a prestiege or a second class after it all starts to come together.  Guns, horses, or even a paladin may be advancement strategies I'll look into.

And I can read the other three players minds right now: dang, no healer!! Hehe.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 22, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> For character choice, I think I'll go straight fighter for now.  A human from Cygnar sounds as good as any.  Hey, vanilla works.  I'm sure that I'll start to b-line for a prestiege or a second class after it all starts to come together.  Guns, horses, or even a paladin may be advancement strategies I'll look into.



  In terms of ethnic origin, you can really pick from almost any group.  Cygnar has become of a meltingpot, although Midlunders, Morridane, Caspians, and Thurians are the most common.

Also note that I mentioned above that Concentration is a class skill for all fighter-types.

I had promised more combat-related feats from the IKCG.  Here they are:

I've already mentioned *Combat Loading* (see above).

*IMPROVED COMBAT LOADING * [GENERAL]
*Prereqs*:  Combat Loading, BAB +3.
*Benefit*:  Ignore the required Concentration skill check to load a firemar or artillery piece during combat and don't draw AoO while reloading.

*IMPROVED GUNSLINGING* [GENERAL]
*Prereqs*:  Dex 17, EWP (small arms), Gunslinger, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus (pistol).
*Benefit*:  The character's attack penalty from the Gunslinger feat is halved (rounded down).

*RIFLEMAN* [GENERAL]
*Prereqs*:  Craft (small arms) 6 ranks, EWP (small arms), Weapon Focus (rifle).
*Benefit*:  The time it takes the character to reload a military rifle is reduced to 1 standard action.

*SHARPSHOOTER* [GENERAL]
*Prereqs*:  Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus with ranged weapon.
*Benefit*:  Add your Dex mod to damage while using a ranged weapon with which you have the Weapon Focus feat.
*Special*:  A fell caller or fighter may select this feat as a bonus feat.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

Well I don't mind the healer role. Do I just do a normal cleric?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 23, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Well I don't mind the healer role. Do I just do a normal cleric?



You can if you like.  There are a number of different relgions in the Iron Kingdoms, but the predominant one where you are right now is the church of Morrow, also just known as the Church.  If you'd like info about other churches, let me know.

The main difference in the IK when it comes to Clerics, is that there is something called the pain of healing.  See, there's a war going on in Urcaen (the spirit world).  Mosst of the gods are fighting a battle using the souls of their faithful as soldiers.  Many gods don't want you to heal people of different faiths, disrupting the balance of life and death.  Both the caster and the target of the spell are at risk each time divine power is drawn upon to heal, and the risk can, at times, be serioiusly debilitating.

Here's how it works in game mechanics terms:

A divine spellcaster may, as long as none of the other complicating conditions apply, safely heal a cumulative number of hit points per day equal to (10 + Wis mod) x his caster level.  So a 3rd level cleric, with a 15 Wis could heal 36 hp per day.  Try and heal any more and bad things will happen to the caster and the recipient.  Clerics with the Healing domain can heal twice that number.

It gets trickier.  If the subject's alignment is within one step of the diety's alignment, there's no extra trouble.  For instance, clerics of Morrow (NG) can safely heal folks who are neutral good, chaotic good, lawful good, and neutral.

If the subject's alignment is more than one step removed, but not of the opposed alignment, from the diety, there is a cumulative 15% chancer per step that something bad will happen.  For example, if a cleric of Morrow tries to heal a lawful neutral character, there is a 30% chance that something bad will happen, even if that cleric has not gone over his healing limit.

If the subject's alignment if directly opposed to the diety, something bad will happen.  As an example, if this same cleric of Morrow wants to heal a neutral evil character, something bad occurs, and it will be nasty.

If you have the Healing domain, the diety goes a little easier on you.

So what are these bad things that can happen to you?  They range from the caster becoming Exhausted and the recipient becoming Fatigued at the low end, all the way to the caster immediately becoming Staggered, and having to make a Will save or permanently lose 1d4 points of Wis and 1d6 hp, and the healing having no effect, and everyone within 10' of the caster being Blown Away 2d4x10 ft, suffering 5d6 points of divine damage from a bolt from the sky.


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2004)

Ooh ok. I don't mind being a cleric of the Morrow then. Will get cracking on it.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 23, 2004)

I've decided to change my starting race from Idrian to Thurian, although I am trying to keep the character concept in place. 

I'll post it here when I'm done.


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

A friend loaned me Lock & Load. My char so far:


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Martashan
[B]Class:[/B] Priest
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Morrow (Ascendant Solovin)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2)    [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6)    [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 20 (8+2d8+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4)    [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (2)    [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10)   [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4)    [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1   +0     +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2   +0     +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3   +0     +6

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Mithral Chain Shirt         +4     6      0    6.25lb   1100gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Military Pistol             +4       2d6 P     19-20/x3    80'      6 lb      gp
- Bullets (40)                                                       8 lb   12gp


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead - 7 times/day

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll, Combat Casting, Extra Turning

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  20     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration             Con  4      +1         +5
Diplomacy                 Cha  4      +1         +5
Heal                      Wis  6      +3    +1   +10
Ride(cc)                  Dex  2      +2         +3
Spellcraft                Int  4      +1         +5

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     .5lb
Cold Weather Outfit        8gp    2  lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2  lb
Waterskin                  1gp    1  lb
Winter Blanket            .5gp    1  lb
Potion of CLW (x4)       200gp    2  lb

[b]Spells:[/b] 
[i]0 level (4) [/i]- Light, Cure Minor Wounds, Create Water, Guidance
[i]1 level (3+1) [/i]- Command, Doom, Obscuring Mist, Sanctuary
[i]2 level (2+1) [/i]- Sound Burst, Summon Monster II

[B]Mount:[/b] Brash, Pony (30 lb), Feed (10 days, 100 lb)

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 29.75 lb               [B]Money:[/B] 349 GP 5 SP

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           33lb   66lb  100lb 200lb

[B]Age:[/B] 18 years
[B]Height:[/B] 3'4"
[B]Weight:[/B]  lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

Any suggestions? Input? There's alot of stuff in the IKCG and taking  awhile to digest it all. Are human ability score adjustments being used?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey folks.  I'm tickled that everything's coming together.  Krug, you might want to drop a skill point into Craft: Small Arms.  That'll let you reload.  I wouldn't bother with the Exotic Weapon Prof., you're not oozing with feats just yet, and hey, as long as you're packin', it doesn't mean you gotta be great with it, just as long as you hit every so often!   

Me?  I'm still working on my concept.  I am indeed going with the fighter concept, but one feat I would like to be taking is Educated, giving me some juicy Knowledges to roleplay with.  Does anyone have a source for that one?

Along those lines, I'd like to be associated with the church, so I need to pick a Scion at some point.  So let me ask, will you allow me to shoot for Pious Templar and the True Believer feat from Complete Divine?

Also, I read your Midlunder blurb, are there any other details on Cygnarian characters that I should know of?  'Til then, I'll be pickin out guns!  Thanks, y'all.

TZ


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 24, 2004)

I've update the Basic Info post on the first page of this thread HERE .


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 24, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> A friend loaned me Lock & Load. My char so far:
> *Race:*  Human



There are no "generic" humans.  Check out the basic info post on the first page for a wide selection.  Let me know if you'd like more info.  Each ethnicity has its own strengths.



> *Deity:* Morrow (Ascendant Solovin)



As a cleric who has chosen Solovin as her patron Ascendant, you weapon of choice is the longsword, and you must choose Healing as one of your domains.  The other you can choose from the following: Good, Knowledge, Protection, Strength, Travel, War, and Warrior.  Also, you receive a +2 divine bonus to all Concentration checks on healing spells, and receive a +1 divine bonus to all Heal checks.



> *Str:* 10 +0 (2)    *Level:* 3        *XP:* 3,000
> *Dex:* 14 +2 (6)    *BAB:* +2         *HP:* 20 (8+2d8+3)
> *Con:* 12 +1 (4)    *Grapple:* +0     *Dmg Red:* -/-
> *Int:* 12 +1 (2)    *Speed:* 20'      *Spell Res:* -
> ...



The 12 Intelligence would cost 4 points, not 2.  Grapple check should be +2 (BAB + Str + Size).  Initiative mod should be +2 (Dex).  HP should be 22 (8 + 5.5 + 5.5 +3).


> *Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost*
> Mithral Chain Shirt         +4     6      0    6.25lb   1100gp



Sadly mithral, or adamantine, or dragon skin do not exist in the IK.  The only equivalent is serricsteel.  Unquenched serricsteel (you can't afford quenched) have a hardness of 15, and weigh 1/5 of the values listed in the PHB.  The price for serricsteel items are as follows:  light armor +600 gp, medium armor +1000 gp, heavy armor +1500 gp, weapon +300 gp.  Also, the majority of weapons and armor made from serricsteel are also masterwork.



> Military Pistol             +4       2d6 P     19-20/x3    80'      6 lb      gp
> - Bullets (40)                                                       8 lb   12gp



All firearms are considered Exotic Weapons, and require the Exotic Weapon Profiency (small arms), or you incure the -4 non-profiency penalty.  Also reloading, and maintaining a weapon require the Craft (small arms) skill, which is a cross-class skill for Clerics.  Also, bullets weigh 1/10 lb per shot, and for the military pistol cost 9 gp per shot.



> *Languages:* Common



Common doesn't exist.  The languages you speak are determined by your ethnicity.



> Potion of CLW (x4)       200gp    2  lb



Note that although they exist, potions are healing are much less common in the Iron Kingdoms.  Most people rely on alchemical healing (see examples higher up in this thread).  Standard potions of healing cost double the price listed in the DMG, e.g. potions of CLW cost 100 gp each.



> *Spells:*
> _2 level (2+1) _- Sound Burst, Summon Monster II



Note that summoning spells are much rarer in the IK, have a chance of summoning creatures which will not obey you, and almost always draw the unwanted attention of Infernals.  Probably best to avoid.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 24, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Me?  I'm still working on my concept.  I am indeed going with the fighter concept, but one feat I would like to be taking is Educated, giving me some juicy Knowledges to roleplay with.  Does anyone have a source for that one?



You might want to consider the IK feat of University Education, taitzu.  Here are the details:

UNIVERSITY EDUCATION [General]
Prereq:  Int 11.
Benefit:  All Knowledge skills are class skills for a character with this feat.  In addition, the character gains a +2 competence bonus to three specific Knowledge feats of the character's choice.



> Along those lines, I'd like to be associated with the church, so I need to pick a Scion at some point.  So let me ask, will you allow me to shoot for Pious Templar and the True Believer feat from Complete Divine?



Um, I'm assuming you're going for worshipping Morrow, not his dark twin, Thamar, so you'd be picking an Ascendant, not a Scion.  Scions are Thamar's "saints."    Do you have Lock & Load, or do you need a list of the Ascendants?
And yes, the IK is a very religioius setting, so I'd let you aim for the Pious Templar and pick the True Believer feat.


> Also, I read your Midlunder blurb, are there any other details on Cygnarian characters that I should know of?



I've added more info to the "Basic Info" post (see above).  If you'd like more info, let me know.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 25, 2004)

BTW, if you guys know anybody else on these boards (or not on these boards for that matter) who you think might want to join us, we only have four players so far.  I was hoping for at least one more!  I know IK is not the most popular campaign setting, so I didn't expect a deluge of players.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 25, 2004)

OK, I know that this is my fifth post in a row, but I thought I'd provide a little visual aid for the upcoming IK game.  Here are some sights you can check out to get the IK flavor.

Privateer Press IK Miniatures

Cover of the Iron Kingdoms Character Guide (PDF)

Matt Wilson's Art

IK Warmachine Concept Art

IK Warmachine Miniatures 

Here's a link to my website where I listed all the feats I had vetted for my IK campaign.  Note that I wrote it before the IKCG came out, so it doesn't contain those.

Confrontation minis by Rackham 

My idea of an IK train station


----------



## Khairn (Oct 25, 2004)

I've posted my character over on the Rogue's Gallery thread, so let me know if there's anything you want me to change.


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue,

I would like to enter a Gun Mage into this game.  I won't be able to get a character to you until this weekend though. I just got the IKCG so I have to read a little bit before fleshing the character out. How many posts a week are you expecting from players?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd be happy to play any sort of character the party is short on, character creation is a hobby of mine  

I have plenty of 3rd level characters ready to rock. I'm available most of the time, so I'd love to join. What does the party need?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

If I remember we have a sorcerer (me), a rogue, a cleric, a ranger... and a gunmage just now.  So oh, what do we need? I don't think we have a straight front line fighter type. Even if you used guns as a secondary weapons a front line warrior of some type would be good I think


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> If I remember we have a sorcerer (me), a rogue, a cleric, a ranger... and a gunmage just now.  So oh, what do we need? I don't think we have a straight front line fighter type. Even if you used guns as a secondary weapons a front line warrior of some type would be good I think




Allright,sounds good.  I will put a few ideas here tonight and let you all choose what you would prefer.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I would like to enter a Gun Mage into this game.  I won't be able to get a character to you until this weekend though. I just got the IKCG so I have to read a little bit before fleshing the character out. How many posts a week are you expecting from players?



We haven't actually talked about the frequency of posts yet, Slippshade.  I'll try and keep the storyline interesting so that people will want to check in as often as possible.

I'm not going after any kind of "game balance" when it comes to classes or races, and am trying to build the adventure around the backgrounds of the characters, so feel free to play whatever you like.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Allright,sounds good.  I will put a few ideas here tonight and let you all choose what you would prefer.



Are you familiar with the Iron Kingdoms setting, Bobitron?  I find that the more you can tailor your character (in concept and background) to the details of this particular campaign setting, the more it helps ground the story in this particular reality.  If you're not well versed, or don't have access to any of the books (Lock & Load: Character Primer, and the Iron Kingdoms Character Guide), let me know, and I'll try and catch you up.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with the Iron Kingdoms setting, Bobitron?  I find that the more you can tailor your character (in concept and background) to the details of this particular campaign setting, the more it helps ground the story in this particular reality.  If you're not well versed, or don't have access to any of the books (Lock & Load: Character Primer, and the Iron Kingdoms Character Guide), let me know, and I'll try and catch you up.




I know the setting pretty well. I have the L&L Primer and the Character Guide, so I think I will be in good shape. My shortcomings are probably more in regards to 3.5 edition rules, I have not played them yet, although I own the core books.

Edit: I just picked up Prime and Escalation as well, but I haven't read the plot portions of Escalation.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Oct 26, 2004)

Would someone mind posting some more info on the Vislovski Rifle, I'm interested in the flavor text, and the rules for a double barreled weapon.  Thanks.  Oh by the way can you masterwork a greatcoat like you can armor?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> Would someone mind posting some more info on the Vislovski Rifle, I'm interested in the flavor text, and the rules for a double barreled weapon.  Thanks.  Oh by the way can you masterwork a greatcoat like you can armor?




I know I already OK'd Devyn's masterwork armored greatcoat, but I think I'm going to reverse myself on that.  Since you already don't need armor proficiecy to use it, and get an armor bonus, plus damage reduction, I'm going to rule that you can't get rid of the -1 ACP for the armored greatcoat by buying a masterwork one.  Do Devyn, you have an extra 150 gp to spend, woohoo!   

The Vislovski rifle is actually not a double-barreled weapon, it's basically just a heavy long rifle.  The double-barreled rifles that exist out there are the Clockwerk Arms Revolving Rifle, and the Radliffe Twoshot Rifle.  Would you like the flavor text on those?

I was just looking at the IKCG and saw that you can make any firearm double-barreled.  In the campaign world they are rare, but that certainly doesn't mean that you can't have one.  Here's the text on how to do that.

*Double-barreled Firearms:*  As rare are firearms are, double-barreled firearms are exotic treasures indeed.  Such firearms may fire on two subsequent rounds without requiring reloading, or both barrels can be fire at once with only a single attack role (damage rolls are made separately however.)  Reload times for double-barreled firearms are doubled, although only one barrel can be loaded, if desired.  Cost:  +150% added to the usual cost of the basic firearm.  Weight: +50% to the weight of pistols, +75% to the weight of rifles.  So, a double-barreled military pistol would cost 750 gp and weight 7 1/2 pounds.  Ammunition cost: as per firearm type.

Here's a general note on firearms for everyone.  They make a LOT of noise.  Be aware that the DC for hearing a pistol going off is around -20 and a rifle is -30.  Not so great for stealth operations.  I'm not saying that's what I will be throwing your way, it's just sometimes easy to forget the "real world" ramifications of things.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, here's a few proposed Characters. None of the statistic details, but an overview of each. I'll let you guys decide which one I should use.

*Alain Caldwallow*

Caspian male, Paladin of Morrow

Background: Born in Caspia to a family with a long history of scholarly occupations, Alain's father was a lawyer serving the highest bidder. He represented many a criminal before the judges of the Church, and it was a great source of shame to Alain, even as a child. Ever a devout child, he nonetheless shocked his father by joining the Church immediately after school, serving Morrow by advising clergy on legal and political matters. He worked in the Church for nearly 20 years with little impact on the lives of Morrow's faithful. One night after another long day of boredom, Alain had a dream calling him into more direct service, and he became a paladin of Morrow the next day. Now Alain brings Morrow's justice to the people daily and helps spread the good that only He can bring. The Caldwallow name has a vile reputation in the CIty of Walls amongst theives and evil-doers, even though he has not progressed far within his new path. His fellow Morrowans respect his choice to take the difficult path of the paladin, which has assisted him in his dealings with the Church. Alain is a valuable asset to the party, with his skills in bureaucracy, diplomacy, information gathering, and deep knowledge about religion and nobility coming in handy.

Appearance: Alain has the look of a lawyer rather than a champion of Morrow. He has pale skin and a thin physique that comes from years of scholarly persuits. His face shows his maturity more than his bearing, with hard wrinkles around his eyes. His gaze is steely and serious, and that combined with his weapons and the glint of a chain shirt is the only indication that more than a mere accountant approaches.

About this character: Alain is a quiet and serious man, with a simple manner of speech. His voice is cultured and concise, and he displays faultless courtesy to everyone he meets. He has an even temper that is hard to crack, even during tense moments. Prone to long thought before taking action, Alain is often considered "boring" by his companions. He lives the life of a paladin to the letter, giving away his share of the party's wealth to the Church and never partaking in excess of food or drink. He views his new life as a new chance to help people, and seeks to repay Morrow's grace whenever possible.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

*Evangaline Di La Travasse*

Rynish female, rogue

Background: Eva was born to a minor noble family in the Llaelese capital city of Merywyn to her diplomat father and doting mother. She was raised in the lap of luxury, and wanted for nothing. As she was groomed for a diplomatic career, she proved too hot-headed and tempermental for the role, and spent most of her time studying the duelling aspects of Ryn culture rather than her books. Her father made moves to push her into the role, but she rebelled and took to the road, hoping to prove herself to her family that she has what it takes to become a renowned duellist. Fleeing her home, she travelled to the city of Caspia in Cygnar, where she took a job as a bodygaurd for an elderly 
merchant. After honing her skills fighting inept brigands and pickpockets, Eva decided a more challenging occupation was needed, and joined an adventuring party based in Caspia, hoping to improve her skills and make her own way. At first, it was difficult to work with the team, but she has taken on the role of a stealthy scout and investigator with relish over the last 
year. Her companions are still constantly getting her out of trouble, and her temper, while having settled a bit, is still lurking just below the surface. The Di La Travasse name still demands respect in Eva's opinion, and insults on her or her companions require swift retribution. However, duelling is not well recieved in Caspia, which leads to many overnight stays in a filthy stockade or a drained purse to smooth over law enforcement.

Appearance: Eva is slender of build, but in very good physical condition despite delicate features. Her small hands and feet and a petite build don't 
show her strength and endurance. Eva's fine features, can appear aloof at first glance, but her ready smile pierces any barries very quickly. She works hard to always appear very well kept and clean, seemingly even in the 
worst situations.

About this character: On the surface, Eva is a calm and dignified person with the perfect temperment for her father's calling, but she has a short fuse that often gets her in trouble. She was in 12 duels in her last year of school alone, and lost over half of them, but loss has never dimmed her confidence or her passion for excitement. Her main goal in life is to become the duelling hero she already acts like, and she has a strong tendency to overstate her abilities, and has a bit of arrogance in all her actions. As she matures, she is starting to realize the value of teamwork. Eva takes much pride in her appearance, and hates to been seen with a hair out of place or a ruffled appearance.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

Both are cool but I like the Paladin a little more


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Both are cool but I like the Paladin a little more




More to come, just taking a typing break


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

*Garrick Whitford*

Caspian Male, Fighter

Background: Garrick was the only sone of a blacksmith, and had a childhood marked by illness and cruel taunts about his sickly appearance. Too weak to work in the smithy, Garrick spent much of his youth in bed, once he turned 17, he met Salise, and his life changed completely. They fell in love, and his healyh inproved dramatically. He took a job at a local alchemist's shop as an apprentice, and his quick mind and fingers made him a valuable pupil. While at work one day, Garrick heard the terrifying news that a Cryxian raid was taking place near his family's home. He rushed to aid his loved ones. When he burst through the door, he find his father and mother dead, and his young wife in the middle of half a dozen Cryxian sailors, fending them off with a hot iron from the forge. He leapt towards them in a futile attempt at a rescue, but one of the assailants knocked him unconcious with a single blow. When he awoke, Salise was dead, and the forge was billowing up in flames. He escaped with his life, but was forever scarred, both physically and mentally. He swore that day to never allow another to force their will upon him or one in his protection so brutally. He sold the scraps of the smithy to a well-heeled buyer and fled to Caspia. He quickly found that his talent lay in firearms rather than swordplay, and has a reputation as a crack shot, even at extreme distances. The majority of his wealth goes towards maintaining his weapons and purchasing ammunition. Garrick's only vice is expensive wines, imported from all over Caen. 
   While strentgh of arms come natural to some, Garrick's ability and physique come from hour after hour of diligent training. He must spend at least seven hours per week building his physique, or suffer a point of temporary strentgh and constitution loss for each week missed.

Appearance: Tall and slender, Garrick wears tight leather armor, covered within a greatcloak. He bears his arms openly, with his Vislovski rfle draped over his shoulder, and a short-barrelled carbine at his hip for closer encounters. He has a gaunt appearance, and the only hint of his strentgh and endurance is his broad shoulders and large, strong hands. Garrick's chest and arms bear horrible scars from the fire, now years past. His face is thin, with high, delicate cheeckbones, and his eyes are like two deep pits of darkness in his face.

About this character: Garrick is a quiet, serious, and introspective man, with little to say to anyone, even his companions. He throws himself into training moreso than most warriors, and can often be found maintaining his weapons, practicing marksmanship, or working hard to keep himself in top physical shape. He uses his deadly appearance to his advantage when needed, easily intimidating others with his low voice and deep stare. Garrick's smile is rarely seen, even among his companions. He tends to spend time alone while not adventuring, lost in his dark thoughts and a glass of the expensive wine he favors. He still blames himself for the loss of his loved ones, and seeks solcae in the silent contemplation of his imagined sins. He thinks the path to redemption is through good deeds, and the only path to atonement is that of the righteous man.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

*Calfir Alcaris*

Iosan Male, wizard

Background: Calfir never grew out of his childish attitude towards responsibility and duty. When he reached the age at which he was meant to take his place as Keletear, or Second Son, in his Hallyntyr's endeavors, he left Ios for human lands, never to return. He refuses to speak of his past in the company of the Iosans. He never felt at one with his homeland anyhow. The Iosan people's dark outlook and dour way of trying to maintain a life that is past did not suti Calfir's gregacious and upbeat nature. He has found a home in Caspia, amongst the optimism and excitement of humanity.
  Calfir is a voracious womanizer, and has narrowly escaped the anger of quite a few furious husbands over the years. He is a charmer and a fast talker, and his exploits are legendary among the young rakes and bravos of the Capian tavern scene. He treats every woman from the lowest streetwalker to the most uptight noblewoman as a lady. He has never found a shortage of lovers interested in his exotic looks and elegant charms. There have been rumours of children left behind his a strange almond cast to the eyes and oddly shaped ears, but no one has ever come forward claiming Calfir as a father.
   Normally, Calfir hides his wizardry in normal company. He wears armor and speaks of himself as a warrior while in the company of others outside of his companions. He takes care to hide his abilities, but if met by a true warrior, the facade becomes easy to see through. Calfir's habit of wearing armor, however, is not just for show. He nearly died of a knife wound a few years ago, and since that day has worn armor anytime he is in public. He becomes paranoid when out of his armor, distracted with thoughts of jealous lovers and angry husbands, and takes a -2 penalty to all concentration and fear checks while out of his armor in any public situation. 

Appearance: Calfir is a lively Iosan with a light step and fast smile. He is tall but slightly built, with a grace unseen in most humans. His face is etched with laugh lines, uncommon amongst his people. He is rarely seen outside of his armor, leading observers to believe he is a fighter rather than a wizard.

About this character: Quick to smile and often on the edge of bursting into laughter, Calfir is a ray of light in a dark world. His personality is at odds with most of his kind; he loves humanity for its quickly changing nature and reluctance to live in the past. He has adopted a "live in the moment" philosophy, and partakes in hedonistic pleasure as much as possible. He is seductive and flirtatious around human women, and many a maiden has been left behind with a broken heart when Calfir left town, soon to be forgotten for a new conquest. He has little respect for the law in general, seeing it more as a restriction to fun rather than a protector of rights and welfare. He does have a strong desire to do good, but what harm would it do to have romance and make a few coins along the way?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

Those four are the ones I am most interested in playing. 

Alain would add some muscle to the party, he has some solid pistol skills and his paladin abilities to add some anti-evil punch.

Eva is not a bad warrior with her light weapons, and adds some strong social skills and stealth.

Garrick is a monster with his Vislovski rifle, and add his devestating close range attacks with the short carbine and some grenades in the mix to make him the warrior of the bunch. He Has a weapon focus in the rifle, point blank shot, and far shot, plus the Stealthy feat to give him some very good stealth ability, especially for a fighter.

Calfir is sort of a nut. A wizard that wears medium armor? Spends too much time wooing the ladies to study his spellbook?

If nobody has a strong preference, I will probably pick Garrick. It's been along time since I played a fighter, and it would be nice to kick some butt. My second choice is Alain, the studious paladin with a burning desire to right the wrongs of the world.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

Also, any ideas to flesh out these backgrounds are more than welcome. I wish I had the upcoming World Guide to help me out. Feels strange to make a character based on small descriptions of the setting, coming from a Planescape and FR background with so much stuff.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

One thing which might help you make the final choice, Bobitron, is to think about why each of these characters might want to come to work for Pendrake in Corvis.

I think they're all interesting characters, although skills-wise they are all represented in the group already.  Any interest in playing one of the IK-specific base classes, such as Arcane Mechanik, Bodger, or Fell Caller?   

Just to clarify, at this point the group is composed of:

Alaios O'Aodh, male Midlunder ex-mercenary sorcerer played by Karl Green
Cormyck diTrivassi, male Rynnish student at Corvis university (rogue) played by Devyn
Martashan, female human priest of Morrow played by Krug
Ranger played by DrunkenMonkey
Devout fighter-type played by taitzu52
Gun Mage played by Slippshade
1 of 4 very well-detailed characters played by Bobitron

I've also closed recruiting (but am still open to alternates), as I think we have enough to get things started now.  Once everyone posts their characters and lets me take a look at them we can get things started!


----------



## Khairn (Oct 26, 2004)

Blue Genie, if for the sake of the tale we need an Arcane Mechanik, I've been working on one just for fun and could play that if needed.  That would also open up the rogue slot for Bobitron ... although having another purloiner of prescious portables is not a problem.  You can never really have enough rogues in a party, can you?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

"That would also open up the rogue slot for Bobitron ... "

Thanks, Devyn. I really don't mind too much which of these characters I play, and I will leave it up to the group to decide.

"why each of these characters might want to come to work for Pendrake in Corvis."

I'll work on that today, I have the CG handy for some research.

"Any interest in playing one of the IK-specific base classes, such as Arcane Mechanik, Bodger, or Fell Caller?"

I can't say I do. If an Arcane Mechanik seems like a fitting character, we should take up Devyn on his offer to run one.

Hey, Devyn, I just realized we stole a similar name for our rogues from the book. Di La Travasse/diTrivassi? Great minds think alike, it seems.  If we end up playing both, perhaps they could be cousins or something.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> Blue Genie, if for the sake of the tale we need an Arcane Mechanik, I've been working on one just for fun and could play that if needed.  That would also open up the rogue slot for Bobitron ... although having another purloiner of prescious portables is not a problem.  You can never really have enough rogues in a party, can you?



You don't NEED one, I'm just curious about how the rules work on in play.  You should play whichever character you would enjoy playing the most.  With no-one in the party interested in Mechanika, I'll just leave that part of the setting out.

And regarding rogues, their skill selection gives them so much flexibility, that you can make dozens of different rogues that look and act nothing like each other.  So play one if you like.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

I thought I'd post more about the current state of Corvis.  Maybe that will give y'all ideas about your character backgrounds and motivations.

Corvis is not a pretty place to be at the moment.  Only a few months ago (during Longest Night), it was attacked by a horde of shambling thralls.  Then, about two months ago, the government of Corvis was taken over a short, but bloody coup and ruled for a few weeks by forces of Vinter Raelthorne's old Inquisition.  They quickly turned back the clock, targeting "witches" and anyone else they saw as a threat (rich or poor).  The City of Ghosts would have become the staging point of a huge skorne invasion force, if a group of adventurers hadn't done the unthinkable and brought the mercenary company known as the Immortals back to life and defeated the skorne army as they were entering the city.

A week after the main force of the skorne were defeated, Cygnaran cavalry finally entered Corvis, and quickly declared marshal law.  The city has been under their strict control ever since.  The army has had its hands full working together with what was left of the city fathers to form a new city council, and reconstitute the Watch.  Many Watchmen had  been executed or had become corrupted by Raelthorne's agents, and the gallows and headmen have been kept very busy for the past few months, dealing their swift and potent justice.  The army has set up their headquarters in the old City Hall in South Corvis.

At the same time, there has basically been a war between two of the major criminal gangs, the Griffons and the Gertens.  Sparked off by an unknown battle at one of the Griffons' safe houses during the occupation, the two organizations have been littering the streets with wounded and dead members for weeks.  Without a fully-functioning watch, the army has made a few arrests, but has done little to slow the fighting.

During the occupation, an unknown arsonist set fire to the Grand Cathedral of Morrow, burning it to a husk.  The Inquisition-controlled pro-term mayor (since killed) quickly blamed nefarious sorcerers and necromancers for this atrocity, although most people believed that with the Prelate of Morrow in hiding, it was probably a crude move to build support for the illegal government.  Since the liberation, Church funds have been flooding into Corvis for the reconstruction of the cathedral, and many commoners have volunteered their time and money to help rebuild what was the pride of Morrowans throughout northhern Cygnar.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Folks,

Being a big time IK fan and all, i will volunteer as an alternate/GM assistant/NPC er or maybe chronicler as well - this group sounds fun. Maybe a story hour...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Hey Folks,
> 
> Being a big time IK fan and all, i will volunteer as an alternate/GM assistant/NPC er or maybe chronicler as well - this group sounds fun. Maybe a story hour...



I'll sign you up as an alternate.  Let's be in touch if you have any inspirations and/or ideas!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, Blue, thanks a bunch for the additional info. I assume most of that is from the Witchfire books?

Well, I have some ideas for how each character came to be in Corvis. 

Eva has a history of acting as a bodygaurd. A well-funded architect, hired by the Corvis to come in and help with the rebuilding of a guildhouse damaged during the troubles, hired her to protect him in this dangerous city. Once there, he was killed in a riot while under her protection, which made it difficult to get another bodygaurd contract. She took the job at Pendrake, excited for the chance for adventure. She has little need for money.

Alain has long served as a criminal investigator for the Church, and came to Corvis to help Cygnaran officials look into the arson case that brought the Cathedral to cinders. He has found little information in the month he has been in the City of Ghosts, and while the Church gives him a small stipend each month, it has not been enough to keep his investigation going. He joined Pendrake with hopes of making good use of his investigative skills and still be able to keep a sharp eye out for the arsonist.

Calfir needed little provocation to leave Caspia. A short and firey tryst with a rich merchant's wife led to an assassination attempt. After emptying his savings to bribe the would-be killer, he ran to Corvis, hoping to find new opportunities and less knowing eyes. The association with Pendrake is just a job, keeping him funded for his nights on the town.

Garrick has a reputation as a fine shot with a rifle, and was hired to help teach marksmanship to the still freshly formed Corvis Guard. He spent a number of weeks training inept youths the value of keeping powder dry and how to reload under pressure, but his dark temperment was not well suited for the task. He noticed the Pendrake job as a way to survive in a new city, his money spent. 

As I said, I leave it in the party's capable hands to decide what character I play. It would be great if you could let me know today, I could get the character posted by tomorrow.

Blue, do you have any more information you can share on Pendrake?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 26, 2004)

I leave for a couple of days, and it's a verbal slugfest!!!

I'll be posting my character soon, and I am indeed taking the University Education feat.  I don't want to sound foolish already, but do you allow multiple prestiege classes?  I am sure that by the time I'm 6th lvl., I'll qualify for Pistoleer even if I'm going for something different.  Dang, I'm so....meta!

TZ


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 26, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Wow, Blue, thanks a bunch for the additional info. I assume most of that is from the Witchfire books?



I'm setting this adventure a few months after the end of the events covered in the Witchfire Trilogy.  If you missed it, I have more background back in this thread (on page 1 or 2, I believe).  The exact conditions in Corvis are actually a product of the actions of my gaming group.  The war between the crime syndicates is a direct result of their actions, and had nothing to do with the Witchfire adventures as written 



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> As I said, I leave it in the party's capable hands to decide what character I play. It would be great if you could let me know today, I could get the character posted by tomorrow.



As I've already stated, I have no preference, and leave it up to you.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Blue, do you have any more information you can share on Pendrake?



All the info on Pendrake is from the Monsternomicon.  Since I don't have it with me at the moment, I will post something later tonight.


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 26, 2004)

More info on Pendrake would be great, since I do not have the Monsternomicon.

Would the university be a good place for an aspiring Warcaster?  Jackhandling is something that I am going to look into as well as a few other IK skills.

Hmmm, maybe I sould duel class Gun Mage and Arcane Mechanik.  If no one wants to play an arcane mechanik I think that is what I will do.  Level 2 Gun Mage/ Level 1 Arcane Mechanik.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, I for one am excited to get started. I will probably post the character tomorrow for your input and corrections, Blue. Hopefully all you other players can give some assistance on which you would like to have in the party  

Edit: Hopefully I can clear up my background a bit more once I see some info on Pendrake.


----------



## Khairn (Oct 27, 2004)

As a self-serving survivalist, either Alain or Garrick would more than meet Cormyck's desire for a companion.  

Garrick's ability to strike from a distance would be highly prized ... especially when I am advancing to the rear, but then again Alain's connection with the search for possible criminals might result in some delicate and nervous moments when he and I would be talking.

Which one do you like?

****

On a seperate point, is anyone else having trouble getting on to these forums?  Recently (last 3 days) it can take me between 2 -4 minutes for the boards to load up, and that's with cable?


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes, the forums have been miserably slow for me as well.  

Just an update on my part.  My wife and I recently moved and had triplets (she did the latter, I just watched.), so I will not be able to get a character posted until the weekend, Monday at the latest.

Slip


----------



## Khairn (Oct 27, 2004)

CONGRATS SLIP!!!    

Triplets ... ?! Wow.  Prayers, best wishes and my hopes that both you and your wife will be able to get at least a couple hours of sleep a night.

But somehow I doubt it.

Remember, now that they are born, its a great time to build up your HP's ... Huband Points.  You never know when yer going to need them!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> As a self-serving survivalist, either Alain or Garrick would more than meet Cormyck's desire for a companion.
> 
> Garrick's ability to strike from a distance would be highly prized ... especially when I am advancing to the rear, but then again Alain's connection with the search for possible criminals might result in some delicate and nervous moments when he and I would be talking.
> 
> ...




Well, Garrick or Alain both seem like fun to play for me, so I'll leave it up to the other party members to help us decide. 

The boards have loaded incredibly slow for me as well, with similar times to what you mentioned. That being said, I think it is fixed now. Still slower than some forums, but drastically improved over earlier today/yesterday.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

SLIP! That's awesome! Congrats and best wishes.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes congrads... 

Hmm I like the Rogue and the Paladin still  although that dude with the rifle is really cool


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yes congrads...
> 
> Hmm I like the Rogue and the Paladin still  although that dude with the rifle is really cool





Well, looks like it's between Garrick, Alain, and Eva then. Any other input?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well, looks like it's between Garrick, Alain, and Eva then. Any other input?




First of all, Congratulations Slip!!!!!  Wow, triplets, that's wonderful.  A friend of mine just had twins, and she and her husband are basically getting no sleep at night, since they were both underweight and had to be woken up to be fed every two hours.  Good luck with that wonderful addition to the family.  You'll be the envy (and pity) of your collective extended families for years to come 

OK, Bobitron, if pressed into a corner, I kinda like the Paladin.

And now because you've been clamering for it.  A little bit about Viktor Pendrake.

*INTRODUCING VIKTOR PENDRAKE*

Legends tell of a hero of men.  A man so possessed with his thirst for knowledge that he would barehanded scale a hundred feet of cliff on the Broken Coast simply to recover a perfect feather from the nest of a massive saqu.  The same man, it has been told, has wrestled a rampaging gorax, ridden bareback on a dracodile, and plucked the pines off a sleeping spine ripper.  Nothing could be further from the truth, and I was there to see it all.  The cliffs were much higher, the gorax was a frenzied mother protecting her young, and the spine ripper wasn't sleeping at all.  I wont' even go into the dracodile; I had my eyes closed half the time!

To say that Professor Pendrake is a man possessed of a thirst for knowledge is to say that a bloodstalker has only a slight taste for human flesh.  By any normal standards, Viktor Pendrake is utterly mad.  Did I not know him myself, I would think that he much be two different men, indeed.

The man the students know, the professor of renown who has brought Corvis University such esteem, is a pensive, engaging character who speaks on the subjects of extraordinary beasts with infallible expertise and in a tone so carefully metered that one is nearly lured into a trance-like state by his cavernous voice.  The Viktor Pendrake I know, however, the one who pursues the most fearsome inhabitants of this land out of simple curiosity, bears no resemblance to that wizend scholar buried beneath an avalanche of dusty scientific tomes in his dimly lit study.

Little is known of her early years, other than that he was born in very meager surroundings.  During his youth he distinguished himself as a scout for the Cygnaran army, and was rewarded for his ingenuity and valor.  Pendrake was offered any reward the king could provide.  Without hesitation, the brave scout asked only for a sponsorship to Corvis University.  The sponsorship was granted immediately, and at the age of twenty-one, Viktor Pendrake became the first junker (his parents collected and repaired scrap metal) ever admitted to the Corvis University, Department of Extraordinary Zoology.

Within a few summers, Pendrake earned his residency at the university and took his place amongst the most elite academics within the realm.  Today, Pendrake divides his time between lecturing the up and coming minds of Corvis University and the pursuit of insanely inspired quests to catalog every wild creature that stalks the hills and forests of Caen.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Would the university be a good place for an aspiring Warcaster?  Jackhandling is something that I am going to look into as well as a few other IK skills.



The university itself would not be a good place to learn about being a warcaster, as it is strictly academic.  It's not like Unseen University, as much as we'd like it to be (less apes).  The only place you could train as a warcaster would be with a national army, or with a mercenary company.

In case you want to try for it, here are the prereqs for the class (not that you're going to qualify anytime soon, but one can dream):

*BAB:* +4
*Skills:*  Concentration 10 ranks, 'Jack Handling 5 ranks, Spellcraft 7 ranks.
*Feats:*  Combat Casting, Iron Will, Leadership, Skill Focus (Concentration).
*Spells:*  Ability to cast spells (divine or arcane) or 3rd level or higher.
*Special:*  Must find a warcaster of journeyman rank or higher to act as a mentor.


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh, I didn't think it would happen in game, more of just a goal.  I think I have modified my character away from wanting to be a warcaster anyway.  I like the idea of a Gun Mage/Arcane Mechanik.  He will be able to make some pretty cool firearms eventually.  It sould be fun to roleplay since Gun Mages generally do not like bookworms.  His Thurian upbringing will help a little bit, but the Gun Mage in him can't help but come out. I may have this character going to school for engineering as he will just be coming into his Arcane Mechanik skills.

Oh any chance of getting a magelock pistol to start?

Slip


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a Gun Mage/Arcane Mechanik.  He will be able to make some pretty cool firearms eventually.  It sould be fun to roleplay since Gun Mages generally do not like bookworms.  His Thurian upbringing will help a little bit, but the Gun Mage in him can't help but come out



I also like this idea.


			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> Oh any chance of getting a magelock pistol to start?



As you're starting at third level, I'll say that you can have one.  Pay for it as if it were a normal masterwork weapon.

And here's some encouragement to everyone to put up their characters in the Rogue's Gallery thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104488
The sooner we have characters, the sooner we can start!  Go team go!

Blue


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the congradulations everyone.  We sould have one of the girls home soon from the hospital.  Her sisters will likely still be there for a couple of weeks.

Blue - Sleep....what is sleep? 

Bobitron - I say go with the Pali.


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 27, 2004)

Blue,

I noticed in the Rogues Gallery post that you do not want us to use the alternate attribute bonuses for Humans.  So it will just be the straight stats for my Thurian Gun Mage not the +2 Int and -2 Wis for his heritage, correct?

Slip


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I noticed in the Rogues Gallery post that you do not want us to use the alternate attribute bonuses for Humans.  So it will just be the straight stats for my Thurian Gun Mage not the +2 Int and -2 Wis for his heritage, correct?



Yes, that is correct.  Only non-humans get racial ability modifiers.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Thanks for the congradulations everyone.  We sould have one of the girls home soon from the hospital.  Her sisters will likely still be there for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Blue - Sleep....what is sleep?
> 
> Bobitron - I say go with the Pali.




Looks like Alain is getting plenty of interest, so the paladin it is. I will start working on the character sheet now.

Slip, I hope you have a digital camera so we can same some pics of the new arrivals!

Edit: spelling


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 27, 2004)

Hehe, someone once told me that no matter what your intensions are, you just won't get any time to take pictures of the babies so have someone else do it.  Boy were they right.  Luckily the grand parents have been taking a lot, I just haven't seen all the pictures yet. 

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Can one of you please post the point buy numbers for statistics? I have always rolled, and don't see the alternate point buy rules in the PHB or DMG.

And another clarification, as a paladin, Alain would need to select an ascedant, or is it only required for clerics?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 27, 2004)

It is in the DMG pg. 169

Not sure if it is 'legal' to post it as it not open-con. If you want I will send it to your private email mabye...ah -


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Got it, Karl. Thanks for pointing me to the right place.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> And another clarification, as a paladin, Alain would need to select an ascedant, or is it only required for clerics?



Even if you are a cleric, you don't have to pick a patron ascendant.  Doing so means that you seriously strive to emulate the ascendant's (or scion's) example.  As a reward, you get a little bonus, depending on which one you pick.  Clerics get an additional bonus from their ascendant, and must choose their ascendant's domain as one of their two domains.  Note that there is a big business in ascendant related merchandice in Morrow-worshipping countries (Cygnar, Khador, Ord, Llael), which includes figurines, medallions, prayer beads, candles with the images printed on them, etc...  Almost everyone who picks an ascendant has some kind of trinket to remind them of their patron.  There's even a Morrowan heretical cult that's popular in Llael which believes that ascendants are actually lesser gods and worship them as such.  The Church condemns this belief, although it has yet to seriously move against this cult.  So is that more than you wanted to know?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, all done! Alain is posted in the Gallery. I ended up picking Katrena as a Patron.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well, all done! Alain is posted in the Gallery. I ended up picking Katrena as a Patron.



At first glance he looks good, Bobitron!  I'll go over him with my fine-toothed d20 comb this evening.


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll fine tune everything this weekend. Work's been crazy.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 28, 2004)

We have three PCs up on the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Woo-hoo!  Keep on truckin'!!!


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 28, 2004)

Speaking of truckin', I've got a few questions before I shore things up:

I am going with a Caspian fighter, are you using the regional benefits, i.e. Sense Motive as a class skill and a +2 to Diplomacy and Knowledge (religion)?

I'd like to go with Ascendant Angellia.  Can any worshiper get the stated, bonus language?  And is the favored weapon mace or sword?  And is that any size?

I saw some of your customizable weapon feats.  So is it fair to say that I can buy a dual barrel, accurate,  masterwork, embellished Vanar Liberator?     Yes, I am serious.  Pass the crackers for my cheese.

And lastly, did they release errata for Complete Divine?  Is True Believer +3 or +2 to one save per day?

Well, the concept is almost done.  I'll be finishing the stats up when I hear back.  Thanks!!

TZ


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 28, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I am going with a Caspian fighter, are you using the regional benefits, i.e. Sense Motive as a class skill and a +2 to Diplomacy and Knowledge (religion)?



In one word, yes.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I'd like to go with Ascendant Angellia.  Can any worshiper get the stated, bonus language?  And is the favored weapon mace or sword?  And is that any size?



Yes, any person who choses Angellia as his/her patron receives the extra bonus language, which you would choose from your regular ethnic bonus languages.  Not being a martial ascendant, she doesn't have her own favorite weapon, so she'd defer to Morrow.  His favorite is the heavy mace.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I saw some of your customizable weapon feats.  So is it fair to say that I can buy a dual barrel, accurate,  masterwork, embellished Vanar Liberator?     Yes, I am serious.  Pass the crackers for my cheese.



Yes, that is possible, although that's going to be an EXPENSIVE weapon ... *sound of cogs turning* ... 2412 gp 5 sp before you add on the embellishment cost, and would weigh 35 lbs!



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> And lastly, did they release errata for Complete Divine?  Is True Believer +3 or +2 to one save per day?



They did release an erratum, but there were no changes to the True Believer feat.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 28, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Yes, that is possible, although that's going to be an EXPENSIVE weapon ... *sound of cogs turning* ... 2412 gp 5 sp before you add on the embellishment cost, and would weigh 35 lbs!



Now that's a spicy meat-a-ball!!!  OK, forget that one.  I'll come up with something more...realistic.  Is that a good word to use in the IK setting though?


			
				Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> They did release an erratum, but there were no changes to the True Believer feat.



I saw that actually.  Problem is, the chart in the from of the feat section says +2, but the description says +3.  Am I missing something?  I guess this calls for a ruling, if you don't mind.

Wow, I hate to put function before form, but if I don't change my concept before the end of the evening, I'll probably switch my favored Ascendant to Katrena or Markus.  If I have to drop a feat on a Favored Weapon focus, it may as well be one that I like.

More to come.

TZ


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 28, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I saw that actually.  Problem is, the chart in the from of the feat section says +2, but the description says +3.  Am I missing something?  I guess this calls for a ruling, if you don't mind.



Make it +3, since Iron Will et al, all are +2, but don't have a use limitation.  It can only be used once per day, right?  I don't have CD in front of me at the moment.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> +W+ow, I hate to put function before form, but if I don't change my concept before the end of the evening, I'll probably switch my favored Ascendant to Katrena or Markus.



Go ahead, be all Bauhaus.


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 28, 2004)

Character Background is posted in the Rogue's Gallery Thread.  Let me know what you all think.  

I don't know if Blue cares, but if anyone that goes to the university wants to know each other, I can write that into the background as well.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey there, Blue. I had a question about my character's motivations to be at the University. It would probably be more fitting to his age to be some sort of guest instructor or something of the sort rather than a student. Maybe a student teacher in the Law Department? 

If not, do you have any good ideas as to what he may be studying at the school? Would the laws be much different in Corvis compared to Caspia, where he previously studied? Perhaps he could be studying local law and justice.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Character Background is posted in the Rogue's Gallery Thread.  Let me know what you all think.




Looks like a great backstory, Slip. Can't wait to see those stats.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 29, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I don't know if Blue cares, but if anyone that goes to the university wants to know each other, I can write that into the background as well.



I do care, and this actually prompts me to mention the first IC posting.  I'd like to start the adventure in true pulp fiction fashion (the genre, not the movie) and begin in the middle of a story already in progress.  I don't know if this will help you, but the first scene will begin with all of you in an upscale underground gambling hall in Corvis, awaiting delivery of an ... object.  This means that everyone already knows each other, but you can decide on how long you guys have worked as a "team", how long the "team" has been in existence and how you feel about each other.  If that doesn't seem like your cup of tea, tell me that you want to be an outsider, and I'll try and work you into the first scene in some way.

More details will follow as we get closer to actually being ready to go (i.e. after everyone has posted their characters and I've had a chance to look over them.)  While I'm on this subject, I'd like to set a deadline for posting your character to the Rogue's Gallery:  next Wednesday, November 3rd, 11 PM EST.  That way I'll have a few days to review and we can hopefully begin posting IC the following weekend.  If for some reason you think you won't be able to post by the deadline, please let me know, otherwise I will interpret your absence as a lack of continuing interest.  Obviously if everyone posts and is reviewed before then, there's nothing stopping us from beginning earlier!

Blue  (a.k.a Mr. Storyteller, a.k.a. Alex)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 29, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey there, Blue. I had a question about my character's motivations to be at the University. It would probably be more fitting to his age to be some sort of guest instructor or something of the sort rather than a student. Maybe a student teacher in the Law Department?
> 
> If not, do you have any good ideas as to what he may be studying at the school? Would the laws be much different in Corvis compared to Caspia, where he previously studied? Perhaps he could be studying local law and justice.



I thought he was in Corvis looking into the arson of the church?  The faculty of the University are a pretty snobby lot, and it would be difficult to just come in and start teaching.  It's a much more closed system than universities are today, built around private clubs, fraternal orders and various local brotherhoods.  Given your background, most of your contacts would probably be in the church.  (Not that you couldn't create some at the University, especially given your family's patrician background.)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 29, 2004)

In case you have this bookmarked, and didn't come in through the main page, I just wanted to warn you guys that I've changed the title of this tread to:

[IK] The Corvis University Discreet Investigation and Retrieval Union 







*OOC:*


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> I thought he was in Corvis looking into the arson of the church?  The faculty of the University are a pretty snobby lot, and it would be difficult to just come in and start teaching.  It's a much more closed system than universities are today, built around private clubs, fraternal orders and various local brotherhoods.  Given your background, most of your contacts would probably be in the church.  (Not that you couldn't create some at the University, especially given your family's patrician background.)




You are right on, and when I think about it, I completely agree about my idea, it really doesn't make sense now that you mention the closed faculty.

I am just trying to think of a solid reason he is at the University, rather than the old "needs coin" excuse. Was Pendrake advertising for adventurers outside the school, or just recruiting among students? What do you think of my "brushing up on the local laws" thing?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 29, 2004)

Krug,
I wanted to make you aware of an IK feat which you might be interested in, and which no one else in the party qualifies for (which is why I haven't mentioned it.)

*FAITHCASTING  [FAITH]*
Clerics in the Iron Kingdoms rely on faith much more than they rely on acutal direct communion with their chosen deity.  Even Morrow, the most benevolent of the human gods, rarely hands magic directly to his worshippers.  To represent the power of faith, clerics of Cyriss, the Devourer, Menoth, Morrow, and Thamar can take the Faithcasting feat.  However, not all clerics of these gods become faithcasters.
*Prereq:*  Cleric of Cyriss, the Devourer, Menoth, Morrow, or Thamar.
*Benefit:*  Each time the character chooses this feat, he can select a number of divine spells equal to his Wisdom modifier.  The character doesn't have to prepare these spells in order to cast them, but he must leave spell slots open for the spell use.  Casting one of these spells uses an un-used spell slot of the same level or higher.  In addition, the cleric never has to pray to receive Domain spells.
However, the cleric must fulfill and exemplify the conditions of his faith (see Chapter Five:  Magic & Mechanika, pp. 267-273).   Failure to do so could potentially mean a fall from grace.  Should the character fall from grace, he loses access to all the benefits of the Faithcasting feat and possibly access to spells acquired through normal prayer, at the DM's discretion.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 29, 2004)

And since everyone seems to be so keen on Morrow around here, I thought I'd give y'all a little crunch & fluff on him.

*MORROW
The PROPHET, LORD OF LIGHT, THE HEALING TEACHER, PATIENT BROTHER
Alignment:*  Neutral Good
*Symbol:*  Sunburst of Morrow, also known as The Radience
*Domains:*  Good, Healing, Knowledge, Protection, Strength, Travel, War, Warrior
*Preferred Weapons:*  Dawn's New Sun (heavy mace) and Dusk's Last Light (longsword)
*Cleric Weapon of Choice:*  Heavy mace (can vary based on patron ascendant)
*Cleric Alignment:*  Any good

Worshippers of Morrow seek freedom from the bonds and limitations of this world and liberation of mind, body, and soul.  Followers of the Path of Light adhere to the teachings of the Morrowan _Enkheiridion_.  Their mantra is:  "No matter what you were in this life, with Menoth, you will always be his servant.  But that is not the only path.  Seek nobility of the soul.  Seek transcendence.  All things the better for you will in the hereafter be, for Morrow is the Path of Transcendence.  He is the Lord of Light.  He is Benevolence, Giving, Selflessness, and All Things Good."

It is this openness that also attracts non-humans to the worship of Morrow.  Although some are yet viewed with suspicion or distrust by the faithful, in general, the clergy of Morrow welcome ogrun, trollkin, and gobbers into the fold with open arms.  Still, it is a rare thing for gobbers and trollkin to be Morrow worshippers, but many ogrun are somewhat taken with the god and frequent the great churches and cathedrals of western Immoren; indeed, sometimes they are to be found among the clergy as chaplains, priests, rectors, and most often, battle chaplains.
Some few physical descriptions of Morrow have survived the millennia.  A definitive statue of Morrow was crafted by Asc. Sambert over 1,200 years ago prior to his ascension, and now it stands in the center of the Archcourt Cathedral.  Becase of it, Morrow is typically portrayed adorned in sweeping raiments, a muscled man with gray hair, broad shoulders, and a thick chest.  He is often girded with a longsword and grips a heavy mace in his left hand and the _Enkheiridion_ emblazoned wiht the Radiance in his right.  In paintings of Morrow, the most famous of which hangs in the Cygnaran palace, he is often depicted with rays of light emanating from his body.

*RELATIONS WITH OTHER RELIGIONS*
The Church of Morrow's primary enemies are the Septs of Thamar.  Although the Twins are irrevocably linked, their conflicting doctrines incessantly pit their priests against one another.  Some clerics fight Thamar indirectly, inspiring good behavior and hope, preaching tolerance except when their followers threaten the well-being of Morrow's flock, while others proactiviely hunt down and destroy Thamarites.  The Church is authorized to apprehend and sentence priests of Thamar, but has limited jurisdiction over her secular followers.
Their other, and many would say more prevailing rivalry is with the followers of Menoth.  This is largely due to the often strident and antagonistic denouncement of Morrow worship by the Menites.  There are those that feel the Menites are filled with envy because of the dominance of Morrow worship over the past millennium.  Whatever their reasons, there's no denying hard feelings exist on both sides.  The Church takes an espeically dim view of how the Protectorate of Menoth deals with people, not just Cygnarans but its own, claiming the theocracy uses propaganda, fear, and brainwashing as coercionary tactics to warp the minds of its citizens.  Indeed, the Church, intertwined as it is in Cygnar, has been putting increased pressure on the Crown by reproving such treatments, espeicially in condemnation of the systematic torture of prisoners by the Protectorate's scrutators.  If the Church hadn't already earned such animus, these claims and accusations, true or not, have set the hard-edged anger of Menite priests on a ceaseless crusade against the Morrowan faith.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 29, 2004)

A little more on Morrow's faith.  Let me know if you're getting sick of these lengthy posts.  It's just that it's lunch, and I have a little free time.  I believe that this kind of background stuff only helps create a more visceral world which in the end, is more fun to play in.

*CHURCH OF MORROW*
As the state religion in four of the five human kingdoms--Cygnar, Llael, Ord, and Khador--the Church of Morrow, often referred to as simply the Church, is the most powerful religious institution in the Iron Kingdoms.  Working on an international scale, the Church advocates peace and is a strong proponent of the Corvis Treaties (_-which ended the wars between the kingdoms after the end of the Orgoth Rebellion-Blue_).  However, despite its peaceful nature, it does recognize that warfare is sometimes necessary and not all disputes can be settled with words.  Concerns in times of war are that battles be fought honorably, that the wounded are properly tended to, and that last rights are given to the dead.  Morrow's divine servants, the Ascendants, are an integral part of worship, providing a source of hope and inspiration for all Morrowans.  Most devotees also pray to a patron ascendant whose teachings most closely match their own beliefs or lifestyle.
The Sancteum is the holy center of the Morrowan religion.  Located within the Cygnaran capital of Caspia, the Sancteum is a large, self-contained section of the city composed of many churches, living quarters, smithies, libraries and other buildings.  It is a sovereign kingdom in its own right, and is not subject to the laws of Cygnar, although the Church is, of course, on good terms with the Crown.  The Sancteum is home to the Primarch, who is the ecclesiastical leader, and the Exordeum, which is the Church's ruling council.  The Primarch resides in the Archcourt Cathedral within the Sancteum and he is typically the most powerful and favored cleric of the faith appointed by Morrow himself.  _(n.b. The current Primarch, Arius, is a remarkably fit man in his seventies and is a Ftr4/Clr20 - Blue)._


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> What do you think of my "brushing up on the local laws" thing?
> 
> Thanks for your input.




Any thoughts, Blue?

Edit: BTW, thanks for the Morrow stuff.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 30, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Any thoughts, Blue?



The local laws thing is fine.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 30, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> *Preferred Weapons:*  Dawn's New Sun (heavy mace) and Dusk's Last Light (longsword)
> *Cleric Weapon of Choice:*  Heavy mace (can vary based on patron ascendant)




Okay, sorry to harp on it, or be all Bauhaus as you say, but for the purposes of possibly stating a Pious Templar of an Ascendant that has no weapon listed, would I be restricted to a heavy mace, or can I choose the longsword?  I'm not sure what a "preferred" weapon is.

Alright, enough about stats after this!

So are fraternal organizations or other clubs are there at the university, and how does the church view them?  Is there any psuedo-military orginizations by chance?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 30, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Okay, sorry to harp on it, or be all Bauhaus as you say, but for the purposes of possibly stating a Pious Templar of an Ascendant that has no weapon listed, would I be restricted to a heavy mace, or can I choose the longsword?  I'm not sure what a "preferred" weapon is.



Let me be extra-annoying, taitzu, and answer your question with a question.  If you're a fighter going to dedicate yourself to Morrow, why not go with a more martial ascendant, such as Katrena, Solovin, or Markus?  After all, Angellia is the patron of history, lore and knowledge.  Just a question.

But to actually answer your question, yes, if you stuck with Angellia, you would pick heavy masce as your weapon of choice.  Katrena and Solovin would select longsword, and Markus could pick any sword or axe.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> So are fraternal organizations or other clubs are there at the university, and how does the church view them?  Is there any psuedo-military orginizations by chance?



No, none of the scholarly orders would be military.  There is, however, a military organization associated with the Church, detailed below.  Let me know if you're interested in an affilition.  I know a few folks whom I could talk to for you 

*Knights of the Prophet*
The Cygnaran order callled the Knights of the Prophet is a steadfast union of paladins and fighters.  They are led by the Grand Knight of the Prophet Morna Hornbeck (female Caspian Pal17), who is stationed in Caspia.  Although each kingdom has its own branch of the knights, the Sword Knights in Khador, the Knights Vigilant in Llael, and the Shield Knights in Ord, the Cygnaran order is the largest, with its greatest paladins garrisoned in the Sancteum and referring to themselves as the Primarch Knights.  Aside from protecting and serving the Morrowan Church, the knights of these orders are always on the lookout for Thamarites and other criminals to bring to justice.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 30, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> *Knights of the Prophet*
> The Cygnaran order callled the Knights of the Prophet is a steadfast union of paladins and fighters.  They are led by the Grand Knight of the Prophet Morna Hornbeck (female Caspian Pal17), who is stationed in Caspia.  Although each kingdom has its own branch of the knights, the Sword Knights in Khador, the Knights Vigilant in Llael, and the Shield Knights in Ord, the Cygnaran order is the largest, with its greatest paladins garrisoned in the Sancteum and referring to themselves as the Primarch Knights.  Aside from protecting and serving the Morrowan Church, the knights of these orders are always on the lookout for Thamarites and other criminals to bring to justice.




Interesting that you bring that up, Blue. I was reading over the religion section of the IKCG last night and was considering that organization as something to aspire to, but I figured that membership at this point in the character's development would be assuming too much. Do you think that they have very loose requirements for membership into the Order, or is it something there are strict criteria for? There is no other mention of the Order that I can find, so I suppose a judgement needs to made on your part.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 30, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Interesting that you bring that up, Blue. I was reading over the religion section of the IKCG last night and was considering that organization as something to aspire to, but I figured that membership at this point in the character's development would be assuming too much. Do you think that they have very loose requirements for membership into the Order, or is it something there are strict criteria for? There is no other mention of the Order that I can find, so I suppose a judgement needs to made on your part.



It really has to do with what kind of character you'd like to play.  If you'd like to play a full-fledged member, you'd have a strong alliegance to the group and they'd be able to call on you for help at any time.  Having said that, it doesn't mean that it would be a "full-time job", and you could have your own thing going on the side.  I don't see the Knights as a job in the modern sense, where you have a salary and an office or anything like that.  In a place like Corvis, it would probably be more like small club where like-minded fighter-types can gather.  There would be a few "full-time" members who organize a larger group of affiliated folks.  Am I making any sense?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 30, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Let me be extra-annoying,



No no, that's my job.  

I guess I'll go with another slightly more martial Ascendant.  The reason I was considering Angellia was beacuse I AM at a university, and also, it would seem that there is a large percetage of the party going for some straight up paladin action, or at least a more "celestial" flavor of Morrow.  I just wanted to mix it up a bit.  Also, it seemed a more likely Ascendant for a "treasure hunter" to follow, if you catch me.

The Knights of the Prophet sound like a group I may have connections with, but not a formal indoctrination.  I guess I'd better look at the players guide one last time.  The 3rd is almost here!

TZ


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks Blue. About Faithcasting: Can we change the spells when we rise in levels? Have also posted my character. Let me know if any final tweaking involved.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Am I making any sense?




I could see Alain being a member, but perhaps not yet holding any influence or even respect amongst the Order. His recent transition from scholarly servant of the Church to word-wielding champion of good is a stretch for most paladins and fighters. If it is OK with you, I will make him a member, but one who members barely glance at when he enters the chapterhouse. He fits in better among the administrative arms of the Church, rather than those of his new calling. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Slippshade (Oct 31, 2004)

I am finishing unpacking this weekend and we are bringing one of my daughters home from the hospital on Sunday, but I will try my hardest to get my final stats up by Wednesday.

Slip


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 31, 2004)

*Slippshade*:  Don't worry, Slip, if you can't get to the computer.  You have enough to worry about right now.  If necessary, we can always fit you in the later.

*Krug*:  Yes, I'm going to say (it's not in the rules) that it will work just like a sorcerer's spell selection, and you can pick new spells to faithcast when you go up in levels.  Before you make your final decision, however, let me remind you that there are some obligations for being a faithcaster.  If this is too restrictive for you, you don't have to take the feat.

*The Tenets of Morrow*
Faithcasters must maintain their belief by contribuing to the good of the Church.  A cleric must contribute as much as he receives; this is Morrow's way of balancing the distribution of divine power.  For a faithcaster, the duties are a mix of obligation and benefit.

CHARITY:  The conditions of charity require that the cleric tithe the majority of his personal wealth to the church.  Clerics of Morrow may keep small amounts of personal money (never exceeding 500 times the cleric's level).  However, should the church require emergency funds, the clergy must hand over any available funds to the church without question.  Should a cleric require extra funds he may petition his superiors for access to the necessary monies.  Withholding funds from the Church is a sign of greed, and therefore a sign of corruption and heresy.

SERVICE:  Clerics of Morrow must answer the church's call when their aid is required, and must obey their superiors without question.  All of Morrow's faithful put his worship before obligations to family and country.  Disobeying a Church summons, or being insubordinate to a Church superior, violates a cleric's decree of service.  Such actions are considered heresy in any but the most extreme circumstances.

ARTIFICE:  Creating symbols and items of faith for the Church is a full time industry and many clerics fulfill their obligations by scribing fine books, creating icons, and building cathedrals and shrines.  All of Morrow's servants must be able to construct holy symbols, shrines or other material symbols of the faith using the Craft skill.  Creating a permanent magical item, shrine, church, or cathedral for the Church forever fulfills this obligation.  All clerics must bless a holy symbol they have designed to the specifications of the Church.

CEREMONY:  Clerics of Morrow must serve Morrow's children, for they are the lifeblood of the church.  A priest must perform services, and is required to provide services to comrades and companions.  At least once a week a cleric must spend time administering prayer and devotion as a small service on the tenets of Morrow and the teachings of the _Enkheiridion_.  Other ceremonial obligations, such as baptism, ordination, weddings, and funerary rites are the duty of all clerics and performing these rites is mandatory when the faithful request them.

VISITATION:  A priest must spend time in pilgrimate or meditation for part of each year, typically near the time of a holy day or ceremony.  Whether the cleric spends his visitation cloistered in a cell at a monastery, or traveling to the site of a holy ascension is his choice, though members of the Walkers Faith tend to spend this time in pilgrimage.  Throughout the faith, pilgrimages to Caspia to visit the Sancteum are most common.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 1, 2004)

*Almost there!*

With Slippshade and Krug's addition to the Rogue's Gallery, we're only missing taitzu's devout fighter to make it a quorum.  If that happens soon, I'll try to post the first IC post before the weekend.

Speaking of posting, I want to ask everyone a question, especially those who've played PbP games here before.  What frequency of posting should we be going for here?  Once a day, once every two or three days?  I realize that everybody has full lives, but how often do you forsee yourself being able to post in the near future?

I ask this because the biggest problem I've noticed from my limited time on these boards is people dropping out and not letting folks now.  I will try my hardest to keep the story flowing, and interesting, but if you're life gets busy, or if you loose interest, just let us know, there's no shame in that.  We're here for fun and distraction, it shouldn't feel like a chore.  If it starts feeling that way, and you think there's something I can do about it, please let me know, and I'll try my best to correct the issue.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'm sure I am not the one to go by, as I am online enough to post multiple times per day   One a day seems to be fast compared to the pace of most of the PBP games I've seen, so maybe 2-3 posts a week is a good number to shoot for. But I will go as fast as the pace requires.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 1, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure I am not the one to go by, as I am online enough to post multiple times per day   One a day seems to be fast compared to the pace of most of the PBP games I've seen, so maybe 2-3 posts a week is a good number to shoot for. But I will go as fast as the pace requires.



Something I was just thinking about is how to keep players who post and check more often interested in the game.  A possible solution would be that they could   post more general questions about the setting, or details about their character that don't directly effect the action.  As you have probably already noticed, I'm more than happy to answer those kinds of questions.

One of the things I love about RPG is creating circles within circles within circles of plot points.  The point is that there's usually more than meets the eye in many situations, and a well-rolled Knowledge check could give you access to this info.

How does that sound?  Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously, Blue, I could post 10/day if you could keep up. I expect to be pretty interested in this, my first PBP game. But if it slows down to a couple posts a week, I think that your idea about side plots could be well utilized. I would be happy to follow some other stories.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay, my character is up in the RG, eagerly awaiting the red pen of Blue_Genie.  Many thanks to Karl, as I did blatently steal his character's formatting.  Well, lemme know what need's a-fixin', or if there are any embelishments that you'd like to see.

Cheers!
TZ


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2004)

double post


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

glad to help 


Cant wait to start Blue!!!


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 2, 2004)

Everybody go out and vote today!  (That is, if you're a U.S. citizen.)  If things don't go well this evening, I'll meet you all on the barricades


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 2, 2004)

Monday - Friday while I am at work I can post multiple times per day.  On the weekends while I am at home I am going to try my best to post once per day.

I fixed Jacksons skills, don't ask where those numbers came from I am pleading temporary insanity.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess I should weigh in on the subject; I am only able to post reliably, once every two days.  Most of the time it is much more often, but some days, I just cannot make it online.  Back and forth banter at a quicker pace doesn't bother me, but decisive actions any quicker than that may not happen for me.

BTW BG, in case you were wondering, I scrapped the Pious Templar idea.  The way Harlan is shaping up is more like a learn-ed Pistoleer.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 2, 2004)

2-3 times a week for me.  I usually post more, but with the babies coming home I think 2-3 times a week is a more realistic goal for me.

Slip


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2004)

I can post pretty often... One post every two days is fine by me.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 3, 2004)

I am able to post a minimum of at least once per day, but I think the 2-3 posts per week option might be more realistic for everyone.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 4, 2004)

*Update*

Just an FYI that things are pretty busy for me today.  I will hopefully be able to post our first IC post Friday evening or Saturday morning.

There is a light at the end of the tunnel!

Blue


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 5, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> I will hopefully be able to post our first IC post Friday evening or Saturday morning.




I can't wait


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 5, 2004)

me two...


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't wait either!


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 5, 2004)

Is everything going to happen in this thread, or will there be a new one? I thought Alex mentioned something about another thread, but I can't find anything about it.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 6, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Is everything going to happen in this thread, or will there be a new one? I thought Alex mentioned something about another thread, but I can't find anything about it.



No, there will be a new IC thread on the "Playing the Game" board (http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=15).  I'm working on the first post, and will let folks know the exact thread location once I'm finished.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

Great intro so far 

cant wait to start this...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 6, 2004)

*The game's afoot!*

I've posted a quick introduction (heh, heh), and the first IC post over on the Playing the Game boards!

It's on, baby!


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2004)

Well! I'm glad to get started. This is my first pbp, as I have mentioned before. I'm not sure how well it works in general, but can I recommend having a consistent method of showing thoughts/dialog/actions? Maybe you could pick a color for each, and ensure everyone uses it. Maybe even a seperate color for OOC? That way everyone could tell at a glance what was going on.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 7, 2004)

Bobitron,

I tend to use 'single qoutes' for thoughs.

(ooc) for ooc (/ooc)
(caspian) for languages (/caspian)

I find it easier than colors.

I will post on Monday. The weekends are hard for me to post.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

I use *Bold* for talking, in "xx" and for my thoughts I use _Italike_ for my thoughts 

IF I speak in a different language I will put that before (like Slippshade) and maybe use a different color...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 8, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> I am able to post a minimum of at least once per day, but I think the 2-3 posts per week option might be more realistic for everyone.



As you've all noticed, I've been posting more than this.  I don't want to make people feel as if they have to post all the time, but at the same time, I don't want the people who post more often to be bored.  Here's my solution.

I will only move the story forward in a major way only once or twice a week.  That way the less-frequent posters won't be left out of the story and won't start to feel as if they're just along for the ride.

I am happy to respond to social interaction posts that help y'all get more information much more often.  These will be more for character development and flavor, and will not affect the story line in a major way.

This system, of course, will be suspended when we enter combat.  We can't have people skipping rounds there.  To help speed things along and not make battles interminable I want to use a technique I've seen in other PbP games.  When we enter combat, everyone will post their probably actions for three full rounds.  In addition to your main actions, you should also post alternate actions in case the situation or circumstances change.  Let's try that for our first combat and see how it works.  Note that I will always try to produce a map when we get into combat so that there is no confusion about who is where and what the combat conditions are.  IMO, 3.5 is way too tactics-heavy to not do this.

Here's an example of this using a clericish character:

1st round:  I pull my light mace and try to move around the Spawn of Yog-Sothoth to flank it.  If I don't have enough movement to do this I will simply move up to him and bash him across one of his 5 knees.
2nd round:  I will pull my shield as part of my move action as I continue trying to flank and will also be fighting defensively.
3rd round:  If anyone is wounded to under 50% of their hp, I will break off combat with the Spawn and tumble through his threat range to get to the wounded character.  I'll use my standard action to cast a CLW spell (defensively if necessary).  If no one is seriously wounded I will take a five foot step and cast _Flame Strike_ defensively (if necessary).

How does everyone feel about this?


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2004)

This all seems fine to me. As I stated early on, I'm still getting used to 3rd/3.5ed rules, combat in particular. I'll brush up on them this week. Hopefully I won't slow things down during combat with my mistakes


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 9, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> This all seems fine to me. As I stated early on, I'm still getting used to 3rd/3.5ed rules, combat in particular. I'll brush up on them this week. Hopefully I won't slow things down during combat with my mistakes



Let me know if you have any questions, Bobitron.  I've been wrestling with the rules for a while and believe I have a decent handle on them (although the players in my last campaign might disagree with that asessment).


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm a little hesistant to keep on going without Devyn having posted at least an introductory post.  I wouldn't want him to be left behind.

What do you others think?  Should we just continue at this pace or wait?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

If someone doesn't post I just NPC them and play them however I think they should act. The best way to kill a game I have found it to wait for someone to post who had an 'emergency' or something...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, Karl.  I'm still new at this PbP thing, so any helpful comments are appreciated.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

I vote for having his character join up in a while. Just play it off as he was late or injured in our recent confrontations.

Hey Alex, I have a copy of Monsternomicon (Yea!) that I found at a local retailer. I haven't read anything yet. I wanted to speak to you before delving in. I noticed it had a section on Pendrake, along with the obvious inclusion of new monsters I know nothing about. Should I avoid reading any of the material? I think I am the only party member with the book.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

Dragons 

hehe the lowest one I believe is CR 33 or something so we should be running into him any time now


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ...so we should be running into him any time now




Phht. That's what "Smite Evil" is for. NATURAL 20!


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah no point to keep on waiting for Devyn... I'd say just NPC him or see if there's anyone who wants to take him over.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 11, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey Alex, I have a copy of Monsternomicon (Yea!) that I found at a local retailer. I haven't read anything yet. I wanted to speak to you before delving in. I noticed it had a section on Pendrake, along with the obvious inclusion of new monsters I know nothing about. Should I avoid reading any of the material? I think I am the only party member with the book.



Um, yeah, you'd better stay away from it for now.  The Monsternomicon has a lot of information in it that can help you defeat the critters.

Speaking of books, I have an extra copy of the Iron Kingdoms Campaign Guide if anyone is interested in it.  I'm willing to sell it to you for the cover price ($39.99), I'll handle the shipping and all that.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Um, yeah, you'd better stay away from it for now.





Very good. I will stay away from everything except the new prestige classes. I've been looking forward to seeing that Adventuring Scholar class.

Edit: As for Devyn, I don't mind running Eva as well as Alain to replace him if needed. However, it was mentioned that 2-3 posts per week will be the norm, and we should maybe slow things down for a day or two to give him a chance to get into the plot.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry for the delay in posting, but I had a problem with my computer.  Isnt that just perfect !

But its all fixed now and I'm ready to join in.

Would it be all right if I was already inside the gaming club?  I would subtract the 75gp from my remaining coin.  That way I could jump right in on the action.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm glad you made it, Devyn.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 11, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay in posting, but I had a problem with my computer.  Isnt that just perfect !



No problem, Devyn. Glad you are able to join us again.


			
				Devyn said:
			
		

> Would it be all right if I was already inside the gaming club?  I would subtract the 75gp from my remaining coin.  That way I could jump right in on the action.



Don't worry about the 75 crowns, we'll just say that you  got in the same way that the others did (unless you want to become a member of the Gaming House.  You can "introduce" yourself once the rest of the gang gets into the house.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 11, 2004)

*The Happy Gorgandur*

Just for fun, in regards to the earlier discussion of IK dragons and the Monsternomicon, here's a 3.5 conversion of one of the ... um ... bigger creatures found in the Iron Kingdoms.  Don't worry, I won't have you interacting with him until you reach at least fourth level. 

GORGANDUR

Colossal Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 35d10+350+60 (602 hp)
Initiative: +8
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), burrow 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Armor Class: 36 (-8 size, +4 Dex, +30 natural), touch 6, flat-footed 32
Base Attack/Grapple: +35/+66
Attack: Bite +45 melee (4d8+15/19-20)
Full Attack: Bite +45 melee (4d8+15/19-20) and tail slap +37 melee (3d8+22)
Space/Reach: 40 ft./30 ft.
Special Attacks: Corrosive sludge, Crush 4d8+22 (DC 37), earthquake, improved grab, swallow whole, tail sweep 2d8+22 (DC 37), trample 2d8+22 (DC 42)
Special Qualities: DR 20/magic, frightful presence (DC 31), scent, spell resistance 25, tremorsense 300 ft.
Saves: Fort +31, Ref +23, Will +13
Abilities: Str 40, Dex 18, Con 30, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 18
Skills: Climb +22, Jump +26, Listen +7, Search +6, Spot +7
Feats: Combat Reflexes, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Iron Will, Weapon Focus (bite)
Epic Feats: Epic Toughness (x3), Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Perfect Health

Corrosive Sludge (Su): A gorgandur can spit forth a corrosive goo in a 100 ft. cone. This does 45d12 damage, Reflex DC 37 half. It may use this attack once every 1d6+1 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Crush (Ex): This special attacks allows a gorgandur to land on opponents of Large size or smaller as a standard action, using its whole body to crush them. A crush attack affects as many creatures as can fit under the gorgandur’s body. Creatures in the affected area must succeed on a Reflex save DC 37 or be pinned, automatically taking bludgeoning damage during the next round unless the gorgandur moves off them. If the gorgandur chooses to maintain the pin, treat it as a normal grapple attack. Pinned opponents take damage from the crush each round if they don’t escape. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Tail Sweep (Ex): This special attack allows a gorgandur to sweep with its tail as a standard action. The sweep affects a half-circle with a radius of 40 feet, extending from an intersection on the edge of the creature’s space in any direction. Creatures in the area are affected if they are Medium or smaller size, and can make a DC 37 Reflex to take half damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Earthquake (Su): By slamming itself down upon the ground as hard as it can, a gorgandur can cause an earthquake as a full-round action. This is in all ways like the earthquake spell cast as a 20th-level cleric, except that any fissures opened do not close, as the effects are permanent.
Frightful Presence (Ex): A gorgandur produces a constant low rumbling that inspires terror in creatures within 300 ft. (deafened creatures are still affected). They must make a Will save (DC 31) or suffer the following: Creatures of 5 or less HD become frightened for 6d6 rounds; those of 6-10 HD are panicked for 6d6 rounds; creatures of 11-15 HD are shaken for 6d6 rounds. Those with 16 or more HD are unaffected. This is a mind-affecting fear effect. The save DC is Charisma-based.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a gorgandur must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can attempt to swallow the foe the following round.
Swallow Whole (Ex): A gorgandur can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of a smaller size than itself by making a successful grapple check. Once inside, the opponent takes 3d8+15 points of crushing damage as well as 2d6 acid damage per round. Swallowed creatures may attempt to hack their way out with any light slashing or piercing weapon by doing 50 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 20). Muscular action closes this hole up; additional victims must cut themselves out separately. Because of its extremely large gullet, a gorgandur can swallow 2 Gargantuan, 4 Huge, 8 Large, 16 Medium, 32 Small, 64 Tiny, 128 Diminutive, and 256 Fine opponents.
Tremorsense (Ex): A gorgandur can sense the location of anything in contact with the ground within 300 ft.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

Blue if you don't mind me asking what software did you use to make that map with?  I am always interested in hearing about peoples preferred map making software.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Just for fun, in regards to the earlier discussion of IK dragons and the Monsternomicon, here's a 3.5 conversion of one of the ... um ... bigger creatures found in the Iron Kingdoms.  Don't worry, I won't have you interacting with him until you reach at least fourth level.
> 
> GORGANDUR
> 
> Colossal Magical Beast




Wimp 

I really love the Art and the stuff in the Mosternomicon. The Warpwolf and Totem Hunters are two of my fav that I have used in other game settings  The artwork is so cool it always mades me want to try and use ALL of the monsters when I ran the 3 Witchfire games in a face-to-face game (Last year I think.. man those 3 parts have been out forever ).


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 11, 2004)

DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> Blue if you don't mind me asking what software did you use to make that map with?  I am always interested in hearing about peoples preferred map making software.



I recently splurged and bought Dundjinni.  It has a very intuitive interface, and I've been pretty happy with it although I'm still learning.  That map was just a quick sketch.  It's obviously not as powerful as Campaign Cartographer, but I tried the demo version of it, and it was just a little too complex for me.  I just wanted something I could use to quickly throw together a decent map.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah campaign cartograhper was way more than I have ever needed.  I have been keeping an eye on dundjinni though.  Are you happy with it?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 14, 2004)

So far I am happy with it, but I really haven't used it long enough to get form an educated opinion about it.  I'll let you know as we continue on this adventure.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 14, 2004)

The man at the bar who is watching the party is of obvious interest to me.  Things that I am trying to notice include accent if he is talking, style of clothes that he is wearing, any obvious or hidden weapons and his hands.  Are the hands manicured and well maintained, or calloused and maybe weather worn?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 14, 2004)

Devyn:



Spoiler



The man is at a Quackboard table (a game like roulette but played with dice and a checker board.)  When he is talking to the dealer from time to time, he is speaking Cygnaran with a Khardic accent.  His clothes and hair styles look local, although he is obviously of Khard stock.
_(Note that although Midlunders and Morridane are by far the most common ethnic types in Corvis, it is a metropolis and attracts folk from all over the Iron Kingdoms.)_
He is wearing bulky, well-made clothing which could conceal a number of weapons, and even light armor.  From his general appearance you would guess that he has some money, although he certainly does not dress ostentatiously, and his clothes are not the latest Caspian fashion.  He carries a leather satchel on his shoulders, which seems to have some unidentifiable items in it.  Looking at his hands you can tell that he is no stranger to outdoor work, although judging from his general cleanliness he has not been sleeping in the outdoors lately, or at least has had some time to clean up.

_(Sense Motive check)_:  From his manner you can tell that he has the air of practiced nonchalance about him (i.e. he is a professional at this.)


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 16, 2004)

Umm, I must have missed something.  What map?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 16, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Umm, I must have missed something.  What map?




This Map:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1849014&postcount=57


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks 

Now I remember seeing it.  I only have dialup at home, so I don't always look at the maps.  I wait until I get to work to view them.  I must have forgotten that one.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 17, 2004)

Grrr... I'm annoyed. This all works fine from my computer at work, but when I try to post from home, I get an error message whenever I highlight one of the buttons to use bold/italic/whatever. The message is-

'istyles[...].0' is null or not an object

I don't know how to debug, but I ran the auto-bebugger type thing it came up with a whole load of errors, but did not seem to fix anything. Any computer experts have any ideas?


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 17, 2004)

_Something smells worse than a gobber in heat, he thought to himself._

That actually made me laugh out loud at work.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 17, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Grrr... I'm annoyed. This all works fine from my computer at work, but when I try to post from home, I get an error message whenever I highlight one of the buttons to use bold/italic/whatever. The message is-
> 
> 'istyles[...].0' is null or not an object
> 
> I don't know how to debug, but I ran the auto-bebugger type thing it came up with a whole load of errors, but did not seem to fix anything. Any computer experts have any ideas?



What browser are you using, Bobitron?


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 17, 2004)

IE on Windows XP.

Edit: I use IE on ME, I think, at work.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm glad I could bring a smile to yer face DrunkenMonkey.

Now how the bloody hell Cormyck knows how a gobber in heat actually smells is a tale best left untold.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 18, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> IE on Windows XP.
> 
> Edit: I use IE on ME, I think, at work.



I believe, although I don't know this for sure, that the buttons you are referring to are written in JavaScript.  You may have a bug there.

Hmm, you might try a different browser (such as Mozilla's Firefox) and see if it keeps on happening.  If it does, I'd say it was a server-side problem (i.e. not yours).

Blue


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 18, 2004)

Blue:  Quick question.  We have had at least a working relationship with Edrea, so we know her and she knows us fairly well, correct?  Does she tend to be formal or conversational in her tone with us as a contact to the Professor?

Thanks,

Slip


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 18, 2004)

Slip,

You know that she works very closely with the Prof, although they don't always see eye to eye.  You've dealt with her less than with Pendrake's chief assistant, but you know her manner to be very cold and stand-offish.  Like most Iosans, she generally keeps herself apart from (some might say above) human society, and only deals with you when she absolutely has to.  Most of the time she is off conducting her own research, either at the University or in the field.  She rarely betrays emotion and speaks in short, measured sentences.  Every once in a while, and only when she doesn't think you are observing her, you think you might detect a deep melancholy within her.

General comment on elves in the IK:  There are two branches of elves to be found in the Iron Kingdoms.  The Iosans, who live in an extremely xenophobic realm just south-east of the dwarven kingdom of Rhul, and due east of Llael, and the Nyss or Winter Elves, who live in the far-northern reaches of Khador.  The Nyss are rare in the extreme in northern Cygnar, and seeing one usually provokes interest from passers-by.  Little is known about them, except that they don't like visitors to their territories.  They are generally tall, lithe to the extreme and have long, straight black hair and the complexion of bleached bone.  Iosans are generally fairer of hair and eye, and have more human-looking skin.  They are slightly more common and come in two categories:  exiles and officials.  Officials are generally diplomats to the various human powers and project themselves with many guards in their heavily guarded compounds.  They have become even less common in the last few years, as Ios withdraws from the rest of the world.  Exiles are those who have chosen, or who have been forced, to live outside of Ios.  These are the ones you have the greatest chance of encountering, as they have joined human society for better or worse, and may have adapted friendlier, non-Iosan demeanors.  Still, most never fit in, and live on the fringes.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 19, 2004)

Would someone be so kind as to give me the breakdown on Speed for a human.  I forgot to write it down on the character sheet I brought to work.
I need walking, running and sprinting.  

Thanks,

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Would someone be so kind as to give me the breakdown on Speed for a human.




Here ya go, Slip. Normal move for a human is 30ft, unless restricted by load or armor.

Modes of Movement: While moving at the different movement scales, creatures generally walk, hustle, or run.
Walk: A walk represents unhurried but purposeful movement at 3 miles per hour for an unencumbered human.
Hustle: A hustle is a jog at about 6 miles per hour for an unencumbered human. A character moving his or her speed twice in a single round, or moving that speed in the same round that he or she performs a standard action or another move action is hustling when he or she moves.
Run (x3): Moving three times speed is a running pace for a character in heavy armor. It represents about 9 miles per hour for a human in full plate.
Run (x4): Moving four times speed is a running pace for a character in light, medium, or no armor. It represents about 12 miles per hour for an unencumbered human, or 8 miles per hour for a human in chainmail.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks a lot Bobitron!


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

Not posting for Alaios O'Aodh until he can move next round... sigh so dead


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Bobitron!





Happy to help. If you like, I can email you the SRD document with all the basic rules to use at work. Or, you can use this site, which seems pretty cool.

www.d20srd.org


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 19, 2004)

Going to use the site.  Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 20, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Would someone be so kind as to give me the breakdown on Speed for a human.  I forgot to write it down on the character sheet I brought to work.
> I need walking, running and sprinting.
> Thanks,
> Slip



Bobitron gave you the details for overland movement (over larger distances.  I wasn't sure if you were referring to this or combat movement.  In combat, movement breaks down like this.

In combat, you normally get one move action and one standard action. If unencumbered, a human can move the 30' (or 6 squares) with one move action.

If all you want to do is move in a combat round, you can make what is known as a double-move, which is a full-round action.  You can move twice your speed if you are an unencumbered human, or 60' (or 12 squares).

You can also Run, which is a full-round action.  If you run, you can move 4x your speed if you are unencumbered, or 120' (or 24 squares) in a round.  You can only run in a straight line.  Also, if you are running, you are not as aware of what is going on around you, and are considered flat-footed until your next initiative comes around.

Finally, you can make what is knows as a 5-foot step.  You can only make a five foot step if that is your ONLY movement in that round.  A 5-foot step provokes no attack of opportunity.  All other movement does (unless you are withdrawing, which is a special situation.)

I apologize if this is not what you were asking about.  Although I guess too much info never hurts.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Blue... just wanted to double check... there is only 3 people who can reacte in the surprise round... do you want us to post our actions for the first round also? I just want to make sure... as my character does not reacte for some time I will wait on posting if that is cool


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 22, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Blue... just wanted to double check... there is only 3 people who can reacte in the surprise round... do you want us to post our actions for the first round also? I just want to make sure... as my character does not reacte for some time I will wait on posting if that is cool



As the surprise round is now over, feel free to post for the first round (if you haven't already.)


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

yep posted


----------



## Khairn (Nov 22, 2004)

The problem with posting combat actions that will take place over multiple rounds is that the positions and tactical situation keep changing.  Unless there is a problem with it, I will only post 1 round worth of actions at a time.  

But at the same time I will check the boards twice each day ( early morn and late evening) to make certain that I dont slow anything down.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 22, 2004)

*Warmachine*

Totally off topic, so if you want me to delete this post Blue, I understand. 

I was curious as to how many players here also played Warmachine and if you play what faction do you play?

I have yet to play Warmachine myself though I have about 1000 points of Khador and another 500 points of Mercs.  Once the babies start sleeping more I can actually start painting them.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 22, 2004)

Nope, I haven't played it.  I've paged through the books and oohd and aahd at the pretty art, but that's about it.

Looks cool, though.  I've played Battletech in the past, but that's about the limit of my minis gaming.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 22, 2004)

I haven't played either. I have both of the books, but picked them up mostly for RPG fluff. Maybe someday I will have a Cygnaran army to go along with all the other unpainted minis I have kicking around


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2004)

More off-topic stuff, but for anyone who wants a PDF character sheet made by Poetic Dragon on the IK fourms, with fields modified so you can enter text, email me at Bobitron@att.net and Robert_Sennick@Bose.com and I will get it to you. I have one for Alain, Blue, so if you would like it I could send you that as well.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 25, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> More off-topic stuff, but for anyone who wants a PDF character sheet made by Poetic Dragon on the IK fourms, with fields modified so you can enter text, email me at Bobitron@att.net and Robert_Sennick@Bose.com and I will get it to you. I have one for Alain, Blue, so if you would like it I could send you that as well.



Thanks for the offer, Bobitron, but it's easier for me just to refer to a plain text copy of your stats I made on my C drive.  They are pretty, though.\

FYI, because of the holidays (more specifically because I will be in DC for the long weekend) I will be posting less regularly.  HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving, folks! I'm having fun in my first PBP adventure, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 28, 2004)

That map is much better... only problem I have with it is I can't see the letters and the numbers on the borders very well. I am kind guessing sometimes... I don't know why I can see all the letter (us and the badguys) so well and can't make out the ones on the borders...


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 29, 2004)

Heh, I have trouble reading the badguys numbers but I am fine reading everything else.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, folks.  I'll try to incorporate them all in the next battle map.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 30, 2004)

I think everyone has reported in for this round.  Or are we still waiting on someone?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 30, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I think everyone has reported in for this round.  Or are we still waiting on someone?



We were waiting on me 
Round 4 has been posted, sorry 'bout the delay.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 30, 2004)

Heh


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 1, 2004)

I've posted the Combat Map for Round 4.  Let me know what you think of the changes.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> I've posted the Combat Map for Round 4.  Let me know what you think of the changes.




Thanks for the adjustments, Alex. It really is much more legible. I appreciate the work you are putting into this.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 1, 2004)

Agreed.  The map looks great.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 2, 2004)

General question.  In order to speed up combat a little I'd like to institute a new rule, and I'd like to hear what you think of it.  During combat, if a player does not post an action within two days of my last round combat summary, s/he will be NPCd by me.

How does that fly with y'all?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 2, 2004)

Sounds great, I'm always confused which round it is anyway!  ;-)

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> How does that fly with y'all?




That sounds fantastic.


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

I usually go with 24 hours... except maybe on the weekends


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't know if this is useful, but I added a little tag line on the end of the IC thread title, letting everyone know when I last posted.

It thought it might be helpful to you


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 6, 2004)

Just a note that I will be posting the next combat round this evening EST.  So post your actions soon, or you will be NPCd!


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 6, 2004)

I was waiting for a map so I know where everyone is at the end of the last round.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 6, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I was waiting for a map so I know where everyone is at the end of the last round.



I was out of town all weekend, but will post the last combat map this evening as well.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am also waiting for the map.  My character has made a career out of waiting!


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 6, 2004)

I have posted my actions anyway.  I don't think things have changed so significantly from round 5 to round 6 that it will make my round 6 action invalid.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 6, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I was waiting for a map so I know where everyone is at the end of the last round.




Hey Slip. 

I wanted to remind you to check the 'anyone interested' thread at the IK forums.

Sorry to hijack the thread for a moment, everyone.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 6, 2004)

Noted


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

I've added the Combat Map for Round 5.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry I have been stuck working a lot of extra hours lately so I haven't been joining in as much as I would like so feel free to npc me for the time being if I am too slow.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 10, 2004)

Apologies for not keeping things moving lately, but I've been incredibly busy with holiday-related work.  The next (and hopefully last) round will be up this evening EST.

Blue


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 11, 2004)

Whoo hoo! I finally did some good this combat. Even though the end was practically written out, it was nice to whack someone with my sword.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 11, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Whoo hoo! I finally did some good this combat. Even though the end was practically written out, it was nice to whack someone with my sword.



As I stated earlier, this is actually my first PbP game, so I'm still learning the pros and cons.  The comment on "practically written out" got me thinking, however.

Looking back on this combat, and after some discussion with a different group (running an Eberron game), I'd like to propose a change.  It makes more sense, both in terms of time and otherwise, for you guys to do most of the rolling of the dice for your characters.  That way, you know immediately whether you hit or not, and can post the results.  I can be in charge of posting the results of the NPC actions (and rolling the dice for them, of course).

The only rolls that I would insist on making would be any skill check where your success or failure would not be immediately evident.  These include all social interaction skill checks (Diplomacy, Intimidate, etc), and skills such as Appraise.  But for the rest, be my guest and make the rolls.

I trust you all to be honest about posting your actual rolls, whether you use online rollers or your dice at home.

So how does that sound to all of you?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 12, 2004)

When I said written out, I meant it was pretty much known that the guy was going down that round, if I hit him or not. He was a bit outnumbered at that point  

Rolling our own dice seems fine.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 13, 2004)

I think I am starting to hijack the game a bit here  

I seriously could post much more. Should I go for it? I feel like others don't have the chance to be in conversation much if I keep talking and moving the story along.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 13, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think I am starting to hijack the game a bit here
> 
> I seriously could post much more. Should I go for it? I feel like others don't have the chance to be in conversation much if I keep talking and moving the story along.



It's up to you, Bobitron.  I don't mind it if you post more.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 13, 2004)

attack rolls and damage are cool... something like...

Attack roll 11+5=16, if I hit, Damage is 2d6=6 points

I suggest AoO, Cleaving, etc just be rolled by you though Blue. We can post our Hit Points in the titles where we post our characters names if you would like that also....

As for posting... well I can post a few times a day at least and generally will but there are times I have to spend away (My wife is so fussy about time with her... she just doesn't understand the needs of my RPG girlfriend  hehe)


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

I am ok with rolling my own stuff.  Thought I would go with Karl's suggestion about cleave and AoO stuff.  And Bobitron, post all you want.  The ony reason I haven't posted more is because the combat ended on the weekend and I just don't have time to post on weekends.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 14, 2004)

FYI

I will be away on a business trip on Tues Dec 14 and wont be avail to post until Wed Dec 15 in the AM.

If someone wishes to jump in regarding the disussions with the trollkins, please be my guest.  If not then I'll be able to respond tomorrow.

Sorry about the sudden change.

Cormyck


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi folks,
I have a similar message, I'm afraid.  I just started another job and have been very busy lately.  The frequency of my posts will pick up again after the holidays.  Until then I will attempt to post every day, but I can't promise that for sure.  Hang in there, things will heat up again soon.
Blue


----------



## Khairn (Dec 19, 2004)

GRATS on the new job Blue!

With that and the holidays on us I can see where updates will be slow for the next 2 weeks.

Just as an FYI, my hard drive has gone <BOOM> and so it will be a few days before I will be able to post again.  I'm making this post from work, but since I only work 1 day next week, I doubt I'll be making many more until the new drive is installed and everything updated.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

I will only be able to post Monday-Thursday from now until after the first of the year.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, my computer is humming again, my games are being loaded as I type, ENWorld has once again been added to my list of Favorites, and I can finally come to terms with my loss of GM notes from years of gaming.    

Well maybe I haven't come to terms with it yet ... but at least I can play again.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 21, 2004)

heh, glad you have everything up and running again.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 23, 2004)

Best wishes to everyone! Have a great holiday.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 24, 2004)

Just a quick FYI that I probably won't be able to post again until next Monday (the 27th) as I am heading out of town for the holiday weekend.  Merrry Christmas, all.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm back home, but picked up a bad cold while I was out of town (lousy time for it.)  I hope to be posting again in a few days.  I'll be back!!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> I'm back home, but picked up a bad cold while I was out of town (lousy time for it.)  I hope to be posting again in a few days.  I'll be back!!!!




I hope you feel better soon, Blue. I have managed to avoid illness so far. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend! Happy New Year!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 4, 2005)

What language is the book in?  Khadorean?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> What language is the book in?  Khadorean?



Yes.


----------



## Khairn (Jan 11, 2005)

Guys,

I am really sorry about this, but I will have to drop out of the game.

After the Christmas holidays I received a new set of duties at work that I thought were temporary.  I now have been told that these will be lasting the next 2-4 months and because of that I will be travelling almost every week with limited or no access to the internet except on odd weekends.

This game was my first attampt at  PbP game, and I really enjoyed.  BG, you put alot of work into the game and made it fun.  Thanks, you're doing a great job.  And as for the rest of you, thanks for the fun and I hope you continue to have a great time!

Cormyck / Devyn


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 11, 2005)

Devyn said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I am really sorry about this, but I will have to drop out of the game.




That sucks! 

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope all goes well with your new duties. You were great fun, hope to see you around again sometime.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry to see you go.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 14, 2005)

Blue - Are you letting this game drop, or is Real Life just getting in the way right now?

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Blue - Are you letting this game drop, or is Real Life just getting in the way right now?
> 
> Slip




He hasn't posted in his other adventure either. Not sure where he has gone.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

Hope its just computer problems and he will be back up soon


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 19, 2005)

I am going to consider this games dead and will not be postingin the IC thread until we hear from Blue, who hopefully is doing well and just very busy in real life.

Slippshade


----------

